# 2 NIÑATAS rojas y feministas se dan de HOSTIAS en la Complutense (video)



## DarkNight (4 Nov 2022)

Un combate Netflix, han visto muchas pelis de tías pegapatadas machorras


Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera en ONLYFANS



Enseñanos los PIESES

Cómo lavan el coco a estas niñatas cuando son estudiantes... Todo es ideología sectaria de ultraizquierda


----------



## Calahan (4 Nov 2022)

Patético arrancar carteles. 
Si no le gustan esos carteles que ponga ella otros carteles a su lado.


----------



## Lumpen (4 Nov 2022)

Poco te dieron.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2022)

Importante el EH EH EEEEEEEH.

Sin ello es como ver una peli en Ruso del interior sin subtitular.


----------



## entropio (4 Nov 2022)

La pelea del siglo.


----------



## DarkNight (4 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Importante el EH EH EEEEEEEH.
> 
> Sin ello es como ver una peli en Ruso del interior sin subtitular.



el eeehhh ehhhh más que para parar la pelea, parece que busca incitar a hacer APUESTAS


----------



## Pedorro (4 Nov 2022)

Al menos hay que admitir que la pequeñaja de la coleta tiene un buen culo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Nov 2022)

Con esa técnica de defensa personal de pocos machistas se van a defender.

Las chavalitas a las que instruyo Karate al menos saben perfectamente que hay que mantener la distancia: O dentro o fuera, y si estás dentro es para dar un golpe decisivo y salir.

Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.


----------



## Pedorro (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, parece una MALVA cuando lo explica
> ...




Rojos totalitarios contra otros rojos totalitarios.

Hoy ya no ceno.


----------



## Paulino (4 Nov 2022)

Mmmm... qué ricas...

Voy con la que es menos progre.


----------



## Señor Manolo (4 Nov 2022)

Mejor que se quiten la ropa y se metan las dos en una piscina de barro para un mejor visionado.


----------



## xicomalo (4 Nov 2022)

los del FO son NAZIS


----------



## kdkilo (4 Nov 2022)

apesta a montaje, parece el articulo de que es el fascimo de Orwell


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, parece una MALVA cuando lo explica
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ahora que la niñata troska y vendeobreras parásita del sistema lo diga llorando y a lo mejor la hacemos más casito....


En todas esas chorradas se están gastando los 20,000 millones del Plan Estratégico de Igualdad mientras la precariedad laboral de la clase trabajadora día a día sigue aumentando sin cesar mientras nos bombardean con problemas artificiales como el machismo, transfobia y alertas antifascistas que en este pais solo existen en sus cerebritos de pajaritos. Y me parece bien que haya gente como el Frente Obrero que esté contra todo ese despilfarro en chorradas mientras el mundo se sigue escapando frente a la clase obrera.
​​¿Se entera o no se entera la clase obrera? No, no se entera y probablemente jamás se enterará de nada.​​
Es mi opinión, los perroflaúticos de Unidas Podemos fieles títeres de USA y la OTAN tendrán otra y es tan respetable como la mía faltaría más.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (4 Nov 2022)

Pues si la cambias ropa y peinado está para tushy


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Nov 2022)

En que puto estercolero ha convertido guarremos la Complutense.


----------



## Pom (4 Nov 2022)

A ver cuando quitan esas carreruchas de mierda que cuestan dinero al contribuyente y para lo unico que sirven es para que les chalades estos pierdan el tiempo con gilipolleces de otro siglo... al final toda esa gentuza tienen que meterse a medrar en partidos politicos o ONGetas porque no sirven ni para tomar por culo.
Estalinista, frente obrero, asociaciones... en serio existe todo eso? Me imagine que todes tendren jugoses subvenciones.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Nov 2022)

Que bien nos vendría poder resucitar a Franco.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Nov 2022)

Pom dijo:


> A ver cuando quitan esas carreruchas de mierda que cuestan dinero al contribuyente y para lo unico que sirven es para que les chalades estos pierdan el tiempo con gilipolleces de otro siglo... al final toda esa gentuza tienen que meterse a medrar en partidos politicos o ONGetas porque no sirven ni para tomar por culo.
> Estalinista, frente obrero, asociaciones... en serio existe todo eso? Me imagine que todes tendren jugoses subvenciones.



Y las plazas de profesores que se refrescan en los baños.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Nov 2022)

Falta barro.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soldadodedios (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Yo a Roberto vaquero le he donado pasta para ver si llegan al poder y si me fusilan a mi a vosotros también os cunetean


----------



## xicomalo (4 Nov 2022)

soldadodedios dijo:


> Yo a Roberto vaquero le he donado pasta para ver si llegan al poder y si me fusilan a mi a vosotros también os cunetean



Un fascista nado dinero para otro nazi jajajaja


----------



## soldadodedios (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Un fascista nado dinero para otro nazi jajajaja



Quieres 50 euros para tus cosas? Me gusta ayudar a los necesitados


----------



## txusky_g (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Tengo claro que si alguien quiere acabar con los rojos, lo mejor es darles armas que ya se matan entre ellos.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Nov 2022)

Frente Obrero= Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero 

Pan y Rosas= Partido Comunista


----------



## perfectohijoputa (4 Nov 2022)

Que lavada de coco tienen todes, unes y otres


----------



## Action directe (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Los nazis también eran rojillos estatalistas... es vuestro sino, mataros entre vosotros para que el ganador imponga una dictadura opresiva sobre el pueblo.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Nov 2022)

Antes se peleaban entre tribus urbanas de moda.

punkis VS jevis

raperos VS pijos

Etc, etc

Veo que siguen igual.


----------



## vividor (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Y la Yoli comunista jajajajajajaa


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con esa técnica de defensa personal de pocos machistas se van a defender.
> 
> Las chavalitas a las que instruyo Karate al menos saben perfectamente que hay que mantener la distancia: O dentro o fuera, y si estás dentro es para dar un golpe decisivo y salir.
> 
> Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.



Habla de sectas la pobrecita, sin darse cuenta que a ella también la han abducido


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Nov 2022)

Buena mierda estamos creando para el día de mañana.


----------



## Rodal (4 Nov 2022)

esta gente importa a alguien? Ni idea, ni me importan ni ahora, ni cuando estaba en la universidad ni las asociaciones estudiantiles, ni los frentes obreros, ni los nostálgicos. Siempre pensé que eran cuatro gatos buscando su sitio en algún partido.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Nov 2022)

Comanches podemitas contra mohicanas podemitas.


Buena merienda.


----------



## Sardónica (4 Nov 2022)

El olor a sobaco llega hasta Pyongyang


----------



## thanos2 (4 Nov 2022)

Eeeeeeeehhhhh eeeeeeeehhhhh eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Nov 2022)

Parásitos públicos


----------



## Menchi (4 Nov 2022)

¿Así son las universidades españolas hoy día?

Por Diox, si parecen una grabación del 15M o un mitin de podemos. 

Estamos jodidos. Realmente estamos muy jodidos con la que se nos viene encima.


----------



## hijodeputin (4 Nov 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Frente Obrero= Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero
> 
> Pan y Rosas= Partido Comunista



basura roja peleándose entre ellos


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (4 Nov 2022)

Trotskos contra estalinistas.

100 años después, la batalla continúa. 

¿Quién ganará?.


----------



## GT5 (4 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.



¿Le dices a las niñas en karate que no griten eeeeh? ¿Quién mierda va a gritar eso en una pelea? ¿Tú te has leído, enfermo mental, has pensado en lo que dices? Entre femilisto, mamarraxio y este matáis del asco, las chaladuras tan gordas que sueltan... ¿No hay nadie normal por el foro?


----------



## AMP (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## magufone (4 Nov 2022)

Pero antes en las universidades no se estudiaba tambien?
Como cambia todo...


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Shudra (4 Nov 2022)

Comunistas contra feministas.
Alien vs predator.


----------



## Persea (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, parece una MALVA cuando lo explica
> ...









ellas lo tienen claro. Aqui seguimos haciendo chanzas contra el beta de turno.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2022)

Cosas de rojos. La de frente obrero igual tiene un buen empujón.


----------



## Persea (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, parece una MALVA cuando lo explica
> ...



Gracias por el documento. No me conozco la historia pero lo mas seguro es que el FO este quitando los carteles porque se los han quitado primero a ellos. Es nutritivo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Nov 2022)

Faltan piolets


----------



## François (4 Nov 2022)

Menudas pajas mentales llevan tanto las unas como las otras.


----------



## Adelaido (4 Nov 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> basura roja peleándose entre ellos



El Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero es FASCISTA.


----------



## Llorón (4 Nov 2022)

Ha sido reproducir el vídeo y llegarme como a un olor a sobaco, vinagre y porro. A alguien más le ha pasado?


----------



## Persea (4 Nov 2022)

LOLAZO


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Nov 2022)

Lucha de rojas, extasis de patriota....






Parede la lucha de grupos judios de La vida de Bryan, no me jodas. 
Niñatas aprendez de las mayores, buscad a un Chepudo Lider y comedle toda la polla en el vater para acabar de Menestras.


----------



## DEREC (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Un fascista nado dinero para otro nazi jajajaja



tu vas con los Stalinistas no?


----------



## spala (4 Nov 2022)

Pedorro dijo:


> Al menos hay que admitir que la pequeñaja de la coleta tiene un buen culo



se admite a trámite,
se procesa para juicio,
el juez falla a favor,

Y yo también.

Me recuerda a las canis a veces makineras que estaban en mi instituto, con la chaqueta Bomber de Alpha Industries
y marcando pierna y culo con pantalones apretados para que se note lo buena que está,
un poco rollo "valle" la de la serie de Compañeros


----------



## Poncho129 (4 Nov 2022)

Vaya par de idiotas. Si al menos supieran por qué se pegan... pero me da que estas idiotas no han leído nada en sus putas vidas.
Las tías cuando se meten en política, ejército, fútbol o policía, además de no tener ni puta idea, de llenarlo todo de mierda con sus gilipolleces y de entrar por chochocuota lo hacen para poner las pollas duras -al menos eso creen ellas- y para ser el attention whore. Así que, ni caso. Que se maten las guarras.
Por cierto, vaya cara de chinosimio la de la tal Natalia, ¿no?


----------



## Javito68 (4 Nov 2022)

En el video faltan piolets….. que decepcion!


----------



## spala (4 Nov 2022)

ambas hablan con ese nuevo dialecto? Natalia ya vemos que le gusta retorcer el lenguaje y usar "les" y esas tonterías que se están implantando en medio mundo,

falta ver si la otra es igual de absurda, a ver si saca video también.


----------



## bric (4 Nov 2022)

Esto está pasando desde hace siglos...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Nov 2022)

Natalia tiene un polvo. Yo le daba tanto con la hoz como con el martillo.


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> En que puto estercolero ha convertido guarremos la Complutense.



Hay que cerrarles herméticamente y echarles Zotal. 
Que Bayer separe los justos de los injustos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

entropio dijo:


> La pelea del siglo.



Eso ni es pelea ni es ná, tendrias que ver peleas entre gitanacas tirandose de los pelos del coño a puñaos(ninguna llevaba bragas), era digno de verse, los maridos y resto de los familiares, de ambas partes, cruzando apuestas y animandolas. Eso lo han visto mis ojitos en Guadalajara en un bario llamado El Alamin, entre dos bloques paralelos donde vivió el compañero del Lute, "El Medrano".


----------



## el futuro (4 Nov 2022)

Las cámaras de resonancia ideológica producen monstruos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Mejor que se quiten la ropa y se metan las dos en una piscina de barro para un mejor visionado.



Mejor de escayola. se solidifica antes.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



No flipes JAJA


----------



## CommiePig (4 Nov 2022)

el machito alfa se acicalara en el baño, para refrescarse con sus chortis chonis taradas komunistas

todEs quieren ser ministri soplatartas konkubina de Higualdaz, con 500 millones de € de deuda remera para quemar


----------



## JuanLacambra (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, parece una MALVA cuando lo explica
> ...



Cuanta falta de conocimiento, por Dios. Comunistas contra socialistas.
Que narices les enseñan en la universidad?
Encima universidad pública con los impuestos que nos roban a los remeros!!!!!


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Nov 2022)

Aquí faltan instagrams...


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> En que puto estercolero ha convertido guarremos la Complutense.



Ya lo era antes de llegar los de guarremos. Ya por el Año 1.974 y antes, del siglo pasado aquello ya se habia convertido en un nido de vívoras, sobre todo en Políticas y Perriodismo. Yo estaba allí sólo cuando habia bronca.


----------



## Mas Pauer (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

JuanLacambra dijo:


> Cuanta falta de conocimiento, por Dios. Comunistas contra socialistas.
> Que narices les enseñan en la universidad?
> Encima universidad pública con los impuestos que nos roban a los remeros!!!!!



Estan recordando las vísperas del 1.936 para ver si pueden quedar esta vez ganadores.


----------



## medion_no (4 Nov 2022)

No mercy.


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Nov 2022)

Los amigos del hilo de Ucrania. El Roberto vaquero es un ídolo en ese basurero comunista

@eL PERRO


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Buena mierda estamos creando para el día de mañana.



A mi no me metas en eso de "estamos". La estan creando, a mí no me mires.


----------



## Shy (4 Nov 2022)

Nunca había visto pelearse a dos zombies.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (4 Nov 2022)

Buen pandero gasta la guarra. 
Un manguerazo con la karcher y al lío


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Nov 2022)

Putitas putiteando


----------



## noseyo (4 Nov 2022)

Rojos contra rojos siempre fue así no pueden mandar todos , pena que sólo fuera poca cosa


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Nov 2022)

EHHH EHHHHH EHHH

Vaya puta mierda de juventuc hezpañola, desperdiciando talento y recursos en propagar el comunismo.


----------



## Plavi (4 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Natalia tiene un polvo. Yo le daba tanto con la hoz como con el martillo.



La claridad con la que veis un conflicto los tíos es admirable !


----------



## Manufacturer (4 Nov 2022)

Resumiendo: El frente popular de judea contra el frente judaico popular.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Nov 2022)

Frente obrero son nazis.......


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Comanches podemitas contra mohicanas podemitas.
> 
> 
> Buena merienda.







__





Youtube. la vida de Brian frente populas de judea - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## midelburgo (4 Nov 2022)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Frente Judaico Popular vs Frente Popular de Judea.
> 
> Cuando crezcan, trabajen y paguen impuestos se les pasarán muchas tonterías....a menos que consigan enchufarse en algún chiringuito progre, entonces los veremos con cuarenta años hablando de Franco o la autodeterminación sexual del lince ibérico.



Cuando trabajen dice....
    
Espero que al menos los del Frente Obrero si que trabajen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Estan recordando las vísperas del 1.936 para ver si pueden quedar esta vez ganadores.



Pues eso es lo que parece. Da la impresión de que buscan la revancha y quieren otra guerra para poder ganar esta vez.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (4 Nov 2022)

Jajajaj basadísimos los rojipardos
Todo lo que sea pelea entre colectivistas rojos hijos de puta me nvtre, nada me pone más cachondo que un ROJO reventando a otro ROJO, los comunistas deberíais recuperar la vieja tradición del pioletazo entre vosotros


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Nov 2022)

Está es la escoria que defiende a rusia en España


----------



## M. Priede (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, parece una MALVA cuando lo explica
> ...



Joder, el Padre Huidobro es tremendo. Cualquier día envía a Melisa.


----------



## Cimbrel (4 Nov 2022)

Les estudiantes


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (4 Nov 2022)

los rojos del FO han ido a arrancar sus carteles
"deja de arrancar carteles"
"tarde"
jajaj basadísimo


----------



## Mcgregor (4 Nov 2022)

Que se maten entre ellas y tal…cada día tengo más claro que en este país ahora mismo hay una guerra hombres vs mujeres.


----------



## cadhucat (4 Nov 2022)

Puedo salvarlas


----------



## midelburgo (4 Nov 2022)

Creo que es un episodio más de la pugna pro y antitrans en el rojerio. Las de Pan y Rosas deben de ser protrans y los de Frente Obrero feministoides estrictos... Creo.


----------



## CaCO3 (4 Nov 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Mejor que se quiten la ropa y se metan las dos en una piscina de barro para un mejor visionado.



Yo he parado el vídeo en cuanto he visto que ese no era el escenario. Pero ¿qué puta mierda es esta?


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (4 Nov 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Creo que es un episodio más de la pugna pro y antitrans en el rojerio. Las de Pan y Rosas deben de ser protrans y los de Frente Obrero feministoides estrictos... Creo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250781
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250782
> ...



Los del FO son bastante conservadores. No son ni TERFs ni feministas. Son comunistas conservadores (dentro de lo que cabe)
Se dedican a pegar carteles por ahí metiéndose con los travolos o las feminazis jajaj


----------



## Salsa_rosa (4 Nov 2022)

Parásitos y tontos útiles del sistema. Qué desperdicio.


----------



## CaCO3 (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Claro, como Andreu Nin, que estaba en Burgos o en Berlín. Urge piolet o desollamiento. Los rojeras sois patéticos. Y ahora más, que no sois más que las putas del globalismo capitalista. ¿Qué tal va esa Agenda 2030 que os ha encargado defender la élite capitalista?


----------



## Saco de papas (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, parece una MALVA cuando lo explica
> ...



Son pobres y lo serán siempre, necesitan aferrarse a algo.

Las políticas de izquierda lo saben y los exprimen al máximo.



Mcgregor dijo:


> Que se maten entre ellas y tal…cada día tengo más claro que en este país ahora mismo hay una guerra hombres vs mujeres.



Mucho has tardado en darte cuenta.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Faltan piolets



Faltan "alcotanas" no me seal mamamontañas.


----------



## el segador (4 Nov 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tengo claro que si alguien quiere acabar con los rojos, lo mejor es darles armas que ya se matan entre ellos.



Efectivamente, el mayor enemigo de un comunista es otro comunista. Nadie ha matado más comunistas que los propios líderes comunistas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Hay que cerrarles herméticamente y echarles Zotal.
> Que Bayer separe los justos de los injustos.



¿No te habrás equivocado y haya querido escribir ZiclonB?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Nov 2022)

La técnica más eficaz que pueden usar es levantar el sobaco.


----------



## DarkNight (4 Nov 2022)

Pedorro dijo:


> Rojos totalitarios contra otros rojos totalitarios.
> 
> Hoy ya no ceno.




la medio chinita acusa al otro grupo de Stalinistas, machistas, homófobos, antiveganos y racistas

Debe ser que Stalin era de Ultraderecha jajaa


----------



## astroman (4 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con esa técnica de defensa personal de pocos machistas se van a defender.
> 
> Las chavalitas a las que instruyo Karate al menos saben perfectamente que hay que mantener la distancia: O dentro o fuera, y si estás dentro es para dar un golpe decisivo y salir.
> 
> Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.



eres profesor de karate,yo de judo y competidor,si a una judoka con las que me breo en las clases la agarras de la pechera o la levantas el brazo bien pegadita,date por estampado o estampada en el suelo


----------



## ENRABATOR (4 Nov 2022)

El Frente Obrero son comunistas de verdad, no los comparen con progres porque no lo son


----------



## Chatarrero (4 Nov 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tengo claro que si alguien quiere acabar con los rojos, lo mejor es darles armas que ya se matan entre ellos.



Así ha sido siempre, lo peligroso es tener muchos rojos desarmados.


----------



## perrosno (4 Nov 2022)

Pensaba ver buenas hostias, agarrones de pelo, o cosas mas heavy y veo dos niñatas de mierda haciendo el canelo.

Encima vaya puta mierda de vidreo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Toxic Avenger dijo:


> Buen pandero gasta la guarra.
> Un manguerazo con la karcher y al lío



Jooodeer que exquisito. Yo a las almejas no les meto la cacher, solo hielo en la bandeja y un poco de limón y pimienta, pero de lavarlas ná de ná.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Así ha sido siempre, lo peligroso es tener muchos rojos desarmados.



Pues por esta vez y sin que sirva de precedente, te voy a llevar la contraria: Los rojos, son más peligrosos armados.


----------



## lucky starr (4 Nov 2022)

Melafo, putos maricas.

Me voy a afiliar al frente obrero y al dela cara china tambien.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

cadhucat dijo:


> Puedo salvarlas



Lo siento por tí. Ya son insalvables hasta dentro de 8 Legislaturas y un Caudillo venido......


----------



## Helion + (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Madre mía si que tienes que estar lobotomizado para confundir stalinistas con Nazis.
Sobre todo teniendo un avatar de Stalin...
Que pereza da el mundo moderno que todo es postureo


----------



## nate (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera saliendo en ONLYFANS
> ...



Esta niñata se merecía una paliza. Bien por la chiquitina que arrincona a la rata.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Si no son de los tuyos, son todos nazis.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

astroman dijo:


> eres profesor de karate,yo de judo y competidor,si a una judoka con las que me breo en las clases la agarras de la pechera o la levantas el brazo bien pegadita,date por estampado o estampada en el suelo



Samuel Colt, nos hizo mas iguales.¿ O fué Smith & Wesson ?


----------



## ferdy (4 Nov 2022)

Quien cojones es el Roberto Vaquero.Que alguien me ilustre


----------



## Basster (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (4 Nov 2022)

soldadodedios dijo:


> Yo a Roberto vaquero le he donado pasta para ver si llegan al poder y si me fusilan a mi a vosotros también os cunetean



Jajjaja


----------



## Señor Manolo (4 Nov 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1250823



Muy mona ahora. Pero dale unos añitos y la verás digievolucionar en ésto.



Spoiler


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (4 Nov 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Trotskos contra estalinistas.
> 
> 100 años después, la batalla continúa.
> 
> ¿Quién ganará?.



El de la casa de apuestas de Londres.


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2022)

astroman dijo:


> eres profesor de karate,yo de judo y competidor,si a una judoka con las que me breo en las clases la agarras de la pechera o la levantas el brazo bien pegadita,date por estampado o estampada en el suelo



A ver respetemos el hilo, esto no va de judokas contra karatekas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Nov 2022)

Y las tetas???


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera saliendo en ONLYFANS





Vamos a ver, esa chica no es medio chinita sino que tiene rasgos de los aborigenes de la pampa argentina, cosa que concuerda con la organizaciones en las que dice militar (CRT y Pan y Rosas) ambas nacidas en Argentina, ambas impulsadas en su momento en este pais por IU y ahora por Unidas Podemos y ambas afiliadas a la Cuarta Internacional Trostkista.

Son feminazis extremistas radicales (decís que en España pero el feminazismo surgido de Argentina es incluso peor que aquí créeme) son troskas, globalistas y sectarias. Van de líderes y mayoritarias en los centros estudiantiles pero la realidad es que a estas no las quieren ni en su casa y por lo único que consiguen imponerse a los demás es por tener a todo los estamentos de la oligarquía tanto de este pais como internacionalmente a su favor que los financian y les dan voz por todas partes mientras critican y hunden a cualquiera que ose hacerles algún tipo de resistencia a estos grupos proNWO.

Normal que echen pestes del Frente Obrero ya que el Frente tendrá sus cosas buenas y malas como todo el mundo pero son la antitesis de todos esos grupos supuestamente revolucionarios y antisistema pero que viven todos bajo el paraguas de la protección del sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver, esa chica no es medio chinita sino que tiene rasgos de los aborigenes de la pampa argentina, cosa que concuerda con la organizaciones en las que dice militar (CRT y Pan y Rosas) ambas nacidas en Argentina, ambas impulsadas en su momento en este pais por IU y ahora por Unidas Podemos y ambas afiliadas a la Cuarta Internacional Trostkista.
> 
> Son feminazis extremistas radicales (decís que en España pero el feminazismo surgido de Argentina es incluso peor que aquí créeme) son troskas, globalistas y sectarias. Van de líderes y mayoritarias en los centros estudiantiles pero la realidad es que a estas no las quieren ni en su casa y por lo único que consiguen imponerse a los demás es por tener a todo los estamentos de la oligarquía tanto de este pais como internacionalmente a su favor que los financian y les dan voz por todas partes mientras critican y hunden a cualquiera que ose hacerles algún tipo de resistencia a estos grupos proNWO.
> 
> ...



¿ Pero el FO con que partido va ? 
Bichomalo va con la napias ¿esos van con las panyrosas no?
Hacernos un esquema o algo por favor.


----------



## Chino Negro (4 Nov 2022)

Podrían hacer Glory Holes me apunto el primero


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿ Pero el FO con que partido va ?
> Bichomalo va con la napias ¿esos van con las panyrosas no?
> Hacernos un esquema o algo por favor.




El Frente Obrero reivindica un sistema comunista similar al de la antigua URSS.

El Bitxotonto es trosko, globalista, prosistema y perroflaútico además de un amanerado con menos testosterona que una zapatilla vieja.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (4 Nov 2022)

Me atacaron las del FO. Mela FO y Tela FO.


----------



## NXT (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



sois todos lo mismo, totalitarios empeñados en imponer vuestra ideología.


----------



## Orgelmeister (4 Nov 2022)

Pedorro dijo:


> Rojos totalitarios contra otros rojos totalitarios.
> 
> Hoy ya no ceno.



Si si, pero...

La última vez que empezaron así a pegarse entre ellos (y a todos los que pillaron por enmedio) hubo que ponerlos a dormir en cunetas.

Yo no digo na y lo digo to.


----------



## bsnas (4 Nov 2022)

Si la chinita dice que los del FO son estalinistas entonces que se den per jodides, no hay mejor piolet que uno estalinista.

Por cierto, que opina @xicomalo de esto? Creo que no lo vi por el hilo pero vuelvo a buscar.


----------



## Guano For Life (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Nov 2022)

Joder me pierdo lo mejor de la pelea por qué el subnormal que filma no sabe que coño hacer con una puta cámara


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera saliendo en ONLYFANS
> ...



La izquierda en general se matan entre ellos con el mismo cariño que matarian a cualquiera de derechas.

Por eso los fascistas siempre fueron superiores a ellos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Nov 2022)

Seguro que entre mitin y mitin se deben montar unas orgias de la leche.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Y las tetas???



Helas aquí:




__





Visita Tetas de Viana | TCLM


Visita Tetas de Viana. Desde las Tetas de Viana se domina un paisaje de gran variedad: páramos o alcarrias; los valles encajados de los de los ríos Tajo y Tajuña; extensas...




www.turismocastillalamancha.es




Son las Tetas de Viana, que muchos las ven y pocos las maman, los mamones de estas UBRES de hace millones de años, solamente las maman algunos pastores y dulas que saben d.onde estan sus fuentes


----------



## Kriegswirtschaft (4 Nov 2022)

En una pelea de mujeres NUNCA, NUNCA se interviene para separarlas. NUNCA!!!


----------



## vividor (4 Nov 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Si la chinita dice que los del FO son estalinistas entonces que se den per jodides, no hay mejor piolet que uno estalinista.
> 
> Por cierto, que opina @xicomalo de esto? Creo que no lo vi por el hilo pero vuelvo a buscar.



Ha dicho que semos nazis. Nazis everywhere.


----------



## Lonchafina (4 Nov 2022)

Ya os dije que era cuestión de tiempo que empezarana matarse entre ellas.

Y es sólo el principio.


----------



## cnk57 (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera saliendo en ONLYFANS
> ...




catfight


----------



## Basster (4 Nov 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Muy mona ahora. Pero dale unos añitos y la verás digievolucionar en ésto.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Emm... no era necesario poner el potorro pero vale. Nadie dijo nada de que sea guapa tampoco. Es por el "LES ESTUDIANTES". Tú a lo tuyo tranquilo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Siempre encontrarás a un joputa que abrirá el cajón de Pandora. ..... y ya sabes lo que queda dentro, lo demás ya esta esparcido por la tierra.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2022)

NXT dijo:


> sois todos lo mismo, totalitarios empeñados en imponer vuestra ideología.




Dime alguno que no quiera imponer su ideología

¿Los demócratas? Ya lo estamos viendo ahora como imponen su democracia aunque sea a sangre y fuego y acallando a cualquier disidencia

¿Los cristianos? Ya lo hemos visto con sus inquisiciones, cruzadas etc etc etc

¿Los follacabras? Ya lo vemos con sus atentados suicidas indiscriminados

¿Los fascio y nazis? Ya lo vimos en los años 30-40

Nadie somos inocentes y todos somos terroristas, tú también aunque vayas de que no lo eres...

Saludos.


----------



## Renegato (4 Nov 2022)

Faltaba barro 4/10


----------



## Passenger (4 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Seguro que entre mitin y mitin se deben montar unas orgias de la leche.



Usted siempre tan pragmático, señor Ciudadano


----------



## Dan Daly (4 Nov 2022)

Estudiantas de sociología...
  

Estudiantas de rascarse el papo.


----------



## Cowboy from hell (4 Nov 2022)

que vertedero de odio y lavado de cerebro comunistoide es esa facultad, había que dinamitarla.


----------



## astroman (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A ver respetemos el hilo, esto no va de judokas contra karatekas.



perdone uste señor


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Nov 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Estudiantas de sociología...
> 
> 
> Estudiantas de rascarse el papo.



Quien pudiera ir ahi a matricularse sin dar el cante por si acaso cayese algo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

Por lo menos en la velada del siglo mr jagger se folló a Bustamante en el ring y a la escanes en las duchas


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Nov 2022)

EEEHEEEEEEEHEHEHEHE!!!!!
EEEEHEHEHEHEHEHHEEH!!!!

EEEEEEEEEEEHH EEEEEEEEHH EEEEEEEEEEEEHHH!!!!


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (4 Nov 2022)

La Natalia esta parece más tonta que un botije


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Nov 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> ¿Le dices a las niñas en karate que no griten eeeeh? ¿Quién mierda va a gritar eso en una pelea? ¿Tú te has leído, enfermo mental, has pensado en lo que dices? Entre femilisto, mamarraxio y este matáis del asco, las chaladuras tan gordas que sueltan... ¿No hay nadie normal por el foro?



Se nota que no conoces el sagrado mantra del eeeeeeeeeh eheeeeeeeeeeehhhh eeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhh!


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS







zapatitos dijo:


> Y *me parece bien que haya gente como el Frente Obrero* que esté contra todo ese despilfarro en chorradas mientras el mundo se sigue escapando frente a la clase obrera.
> 
> Es mi opinión, *los perroflaúticos de Unidas Podemos fieles títeres de USA y la OTAN* tendrán otra y es tan respetable como la mía faltaría más.





@zapatitos , el xicomalo te ha llamado nazi

@xicomalo , el zapatitos te ha llamado fiel títere de de EEUU y de la otan (bueno, él ha dicho usa pero porque es un anglousafilo)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

Si yo no hago karate es porque tengo una pistola 
Y si pasas por mi calle y tu cara no me mola 
Yo te voy a dar, que te voy a dar 
A quién? 
A ti 
Que te doy, que voy a dar


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El Frente Obrero reivindica un sistema comunista similar al de la antigua URSS.
> 
> Saludos.



¿pero FO esta dentro de algun partido?


astroman dijo:


> perdone uste señor



nada que perdonar hombre, lo que pasa que el hilo esta muy nutrido ya, a ver si @xicomalo nos hace un esquema de las distintas corrientes de la izquierda para poder entenderlo todo mejor


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Nov 2022)

Hay que cambiar al especialista en coereografias marciales y al cámara, las escenas de accion son confusas y de baja calidad


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

Yo es que en Esade no había FO 

Había pijos, muy pijos e hijos de amigos del rey que acababan en la cárcel

Lo más rojo que había era Borrell dando clase y la hija del comisario Álvarez (el del gal)


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Quien pudiera ir ahi a matricularse sin dar el cante por si acaso cayese algo.




No jodas si follar con una tía tío tíe como la Natalia Natalio Natalie tiene que ser un verdadero suplicio a la altura del de Jesucristo camino del Monte del Calvario, con todas las normas y reglas que tendrá que poner para echarla un simple y puto polvo.

Mejor cascársela con los videos de alguna petarda de la Putalocura esa...

Saludos.


----------



## Que viene (4 Nov 2022)

Falta barro y sobra ropa.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (4 Nov 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Aquí faltan instagrams...



O onlyfans...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Hay que cambiar al especialista en coereografias marciales y al cámara, las escenas de accion son confusas y de baja calidad



Se han visto los cables en un par de escenas


----------



## Khazario (4 Nov 2022)

Marchando un camión cisterna de NAPALM 
Hay que regar bien esa universidad de rojos por la mañana


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera saliendo en ONLYFANS
> ...



Que vocecita de nena buena tiene.
Y sí menudo brainwash llevan en el tarro los pobres...Luchamos por el socialismo revolucionario desde abajo ...bl bl bl...no van a pasar


----------



## Waterman (4 Nov 2022)

Habria que cerrar esos nidos de rojos que son las facultades de letras, el que quiera aprender filosofia o cualquier carrera de pinta y colorea que se lea un libro, el dinero publico hay que invertirlo en ingenierias que hagan que este pais deje de ser de funcionarios y camareros.


----------



## thanos2 (4 Nov 2022)

Vaya video para zurrarse la sardina sin talento.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (4 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se han visto los cables en un par de escenas



Yo solo he visto un gancho descendente con mobil incorporado en posicion horizontal con el always on display activado


----------



## Coviban (4 Nov 2022)

Los únicos rojos a los que le tengo un mínimo de respeto es a los del frente obrero.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (4 Nov 2022)

Todos los que conozco que son de izquierda dicen que el frente obrero son unos nazi


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> @zapatitos , el xicomalo te ha llamado nazi
> 
> @xicomalo , el zapatitos te ha llamado fiel títere de de EEUU y de la otan (bueno, él ha dicho usa pero porque es un anglousafilo)




No se, al txicotonto le tengo en el ignore desde hace milenios.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿pero FO esta dentro de algun partido?
> 
> 
> nada que perdonar hombre, lo que pasa que el hilo esta muy nutrido ya, a ver si @xicomalo nos hace un esquema de las distintas corrientes de la izquierda para poder entenderlo todo mejor




Son un partido político desde junio de este año.

Saludos.


----------



## Poncho129 (4 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Natalia tiene un polvo. Yo le daba tanto con la hoz como con el martillo.



Para gustos no hay nada escrito, pero a mí esa cara de chinosimia me da repelús. En fin, a mí nunca me gustó la zoofilia....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Marchando un camión cisterna de NAPALM
> Hay que regar bien esa universidad de rojos por la mañana



Le tienen más miedo a mangueras con agua y jabón


----------



## wanamaker (4 Nov 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Frente Obrero= Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero
> 
> Pan y Rosas= Partido Comunista



Frente Obrero= Vagos con mucho tiempo libre

Pan y Rosas= Vagos con mucho tiempo libre


----------



## vividor (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿pero FO esta dentro de algun partido?



El FRENTE OBRERO es un partido politico "per se", no vamos con ninguna corriente ideológica de la izquierda posmoderna/woke.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

que significa "LES ESTUDIANTES"?
No conozco esa palabra---


----------



## Luftwuaje (4 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> que significa "LES ESTUDIANTES"?
> No conozco esa palabra---



Está en bable, gallu.


----------



## Archibald (4 Nov 2022)

Pena no se mataran o quedara alguna tetrapléjica.


----------



## Atotrapo (4 Nov 2022)

''Les estudiantes'', ya con eso dice mucho la respuesta a la agresión, hubiera preferido que dijera que irían a juicio y le pagaba la piscina en la casa de alguna compatriota burguesa. 

Al final es lo que pasa cuando se mete ideología en universidades, que panorama de verdad, supongo que continuarán con sus cosas hasta que otro día vuelva una nueva pelea.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Está en bable, gallu.



en somosaguas(Madrid)
Mas le valdría aprender a hablar castellano correcto, si quiere aprobar la carrera de sociologias y ser un tezanos mas en el futuro.


----------



## esforzado (4 Nov 2022)

madre mía !... carteles con simbología totalitarista bajo la que se han cometido los genocidios más masivos de la historia... carreras de pinta y colorea... niñatas con pinta borroca haciendo como que su vida tiene sentido (pero sin trabajar demasiado)... las izmierdas fagocitándose entre ellas por un trocito más del pastel y llamándose fachas recíprocamente...

lo digo y lo repetiré las veces que haga falta... todas las izquierdas son tiburones... se matarán por ver quién trinca más... da igual que se llamen frente obrero que pan y callas malayas...

fuera la política de las universidades públicas... actualmente las universidades rojas no son más que un criadero de parásitos (con mamada de por medio o sin ella)... en la práctica la complu hay que reducirla a cenizas y no desescombrar... el que está labrándose un futuro en el que será útil a la sociedad no tiene tiempo para andar jugando ni a revolucionaria ni a contrarevolucionaria... o se mata a estudiar o se mata a trabajar, o las dos cosas a la vez...


----------



## Dan Daly (4 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Quien pudiera ir ahi a matricularse sin dar el cante por si acaso cayese algo.



Una viogen es lo que te iba a caer con una de esas brujas.


----------



## IMPULSES (4 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con esa técnica de defensa personal de pocos machistas se van a defender.
> 
> Las chavalitas a las que instruyo Karate al menos saben perfectamente que hay que mantener la distancia: O dentro o fuera, y si estás dentro es para dar un golpe decisivo y salir.
> 
> Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.



Añado y espalda cubierta..


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Nov 2022)

Huele a fake que tira para atrás. Montaje seguro.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con esa técnica de defensa personal de pocos machistas se van a defender.
> 
> Las chavalitas a las que instruyo Karate al menos saben perfectamente que hay que mantener la distancia: O dentro o fuera, y si estás dentro es para dar un golpe decisivo y salir.
> 
> Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.



Y se sitúa con la pared detrás ...., y cerca de la barandilla....


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2022)

vividor dijo:


> El FRENTE OBRERO es un partido politico "per se", no vamos con ninguna corriente ideológica de la izquierda posmoderna/woke.



gracias vividor


----------



## |||||||| (4 Nov 2022)

Reiros, reiros, pero a todos esos hijosdeputa que están ahí "estudiando" y a los progreprofes le estáis pagando la fiesta y las becas VOSOTROS

A remar, parias.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Nov 2022)

Melasfo con un piolet debajo de la almohada, que nunca se sabe.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Nov 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Tengo claro que si alguien quiere acabar con los rojos, lo mejor es darles armas que ya se matan entre ellos.



Lo llevan en su sangre. Los últimos meses de la guerra civil fue una subguerra civil entre rojos por las calles de Madrid.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Seguro que entre mitin y mitin se deben montar unas orgias de la leche.



Hoy en día sólo mojan en ellos los 4 Chads de siempre, las que no tienen acceso a los machos alfa se hacen la tijereta entre sí.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Nov 2022)

no se ven tetas, menudo fail, era una buena ocasion para romperse las camisetas


----------



## mberon (4 Nov 2022)

Quién es la pequeña? Tiene buen culo.. 

Encima grabando el vídeo, qué subnormales las rojas de mierda, only in Spain.


----------



## Luftwuaje (4 Nov 2022)

Acababa de ver hoy un vídeo donde hablaban los del FO de la complutense y de ir a nose qué por una campaña que están haciendo de la inquisición queer o una chorrada woke similar, y ahora me encuentro esto…
Debe ser que el vídeo era de hace un par de días y justo lo han publicado hoy adrede.


----------



## Sony Crockett (4 Nov 2022)

No melafo


----------



## cortoplacista (4 Nov 2022)

Solo se leen entre ellos y encima quieren censurarse.


----------



## midelburgo (4 Nov 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> madre mía !... carteles con simbología totalitarista bajo la que se han cometido los genocidios más masivos de la historia... carreras de pinta y colorea... niñatas con pinta borroca haciendo como que su vida tiene sentido (pero sin trabajar demasiado)... las izmierdas fagocitándose entre ellas por un trocito más del pastel y llamándose fachas recíprocamente...
> 
> lo digo y lo repetiré las veces que haga falta... todas las izquierdas son tiburones... se matarán por ver quién trinca más... da igual que se llamen frente obrero que pan y callas malayas...
> 
> fuera la política de las universidades públicas... actualmente las universidades rojas no son más que un criadero de parásitos (con mamada de por medio o sin ella)... en la práctica la complu hay que reducirla a cenizas y no desescombrar... el que está labrándose un futuro en el que será útil a la sociedad no tiene tiempo para andar jugando ni a revolucionaria ni a contrarevolucionaria... o se mata a estudiar o se mata a trabajar, o las dos cosas a la vez...



Y que le devuelvan el nombre de Complutense a la Universidad de Alcala. Esta gente no tiene nada que ver ni quiere tenerlo, con Cisneros, Nebrija o Lope de Vega.


----------



## Setapéfranses (4 Nov 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Poco te dieron.


----------



## Masateo (4 Nov 2022)

Fap, fap, fap, fap... a muchos niveles.


----------



## ueee3 (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera saliendo en ONLYFANS
> ...



Yo lo que veo es una vergüenza de país sin ley ni orden. En EE.UU. eso sería imposible, porque la que empieza, sabe que va directa al trullo (y en algunos Estados hasta se arriesga a ser asesinada sin represalias legales para el que se estaba defendiendo).


----------



## Xaki-navaja (4 Nov 2022)

Etas 2 las mandas a la Cuba uténtica, unos 3 meses y se les pasa la tountería


----------



## batone79 (4 Nov 2022)

Menudo montón de mierda tienen dentro de sus cabezas, tu!


----------



## Thundercat (4 Nov 2022)

oye oye oyeeeeeee


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Estudiantas de sociología...
> 
> 
> Estudiantas de rascarse el papo.







__





Visita Tetas de Viana | TCLM


Visita Tetas de Viana. Desde las Tetas de Viana se domina un paisaje de gran variedad: páramos o alcarrias; los valles encajados de los de los ríos Tajo y Tajuña; extensas...




www.turismocastillalamancha.es


----------



## Furymundo (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes*, que parece medio chinita,* es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera saliendo en ONLYFANS
> ...



parece la hija de algun burbujo


----------



## Frysby (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Tu amiga socialista ha dicho que son comunistas estalinistas a ver si os aclaráis


----------



## vurvujo (4 Nov 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Trotskos contra estalinistas.
> 
> 100 años después, la batalla continúa.
> 
> ¿Quién ganará?.



¿Cuáles son cuales?


----------



## John Matrix (4 Nov 2022)

Si supierais el dinero que se tritura dandoselo a estas organizaciones estudiantiles os darían ganas de salir a la calle con una garrafa de gasofa para pegar fuego a todo. El murciano encabronao saco mucha mierda de esto en un directo.


----------



## jacksion (4 Nov 2022)

Fallo en la matrix?


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> O onlyfans...



¿Sabe tú geran doritero que LLA resulta aburridisimo darle al scroll para leer el masaje sigúente con la puta mierda de klos doritos que no te comes?


----------



## Furymundo (4 Nov 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> *Frente Obrero= Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero*
> 
> Pan y Rosas= Partido Comunista



   

jajajajaja NO


----------



## Black War Greymon (4 Nov 2022)

Brutal


----------



## Eyman (4 Nov 2022)

¿Frente Obrero? Cuando salga de trabajar en una fábrica podrá llamarse del "Frente Obrero"

¿Contracorriente? Cuando vaya en contra de la mierda progre podrá llamarse "Contracorriente".


----------



## Burbunauta (4 Nov 2022)

En la vida real no soy nada, pero en la complu soy una reinona.


----------



## pepinox (4 Nov 2022)

Rojos vs Rojos.

FIGHT!!

Jajajajajaja.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (4 Nov 2022)

Esas asociaciones suelen ser un nido de pardillos inempleables donde los que recogen nueces son los alfitas.

Quién no consiga ni enchufe ni follar no pinta nada ahí.


----------



## Nuucelar (4 Nov 2022)

Que atrasadas, ahora se lleva el only fans y el twicht.


----------



## Nomeimporta (4 Nov 2022)

Joder, que ganas de ir a darles de ostias a todos.


----------



## Diablo (4 Nov 2022)

Que tiempos en donde los jóvenes iban a la universidad solo a estudiar y aprender.


----------



## circodelia2 (4 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Rojos vs Rojos.
> 
> FIGHT!!
> 
> Jajajajajaja.




Complu Fighter !!! 
....


----------



## Adelaido (4 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> jajajajaja NO



So lé, pedo es divertiro.


----------



## dragon33 (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS




Yo creo que son comunistas de los de verdad, a los que cabrean está deriva de la izmierda-progre-woke, con tanto feminismo odia hombres, lgtibismo ridículo y filoislamismo. Los comunistas de verdad son los que la historia nos enseñó en la URSS, la Cuba de Fidel y la China de Mao, una panda de gentes sin alma, y estos del F.O demuestran ser eso y defienden la ortodoxia


----------



## germano89 (4 Nov 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Frente Obrero= Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero
> 
> Pan y Rosas= Partido Comunista



FO son internacionalistas, no pueden ser nacional socilistas. Al menos eso tengo entendido.

Esa niñata revolucionaria que no ha visto una pala en su vida, viene a hablar sobre la clase obrera. A esta gente es a la que hay que purgar, vividores de pagas que nos lastran creando problemas de la nada como el problema trans, o la violencia "vicaria"... problemas que generan ellos para vivir de dinero publico y legitimar el sistema.
Los currelas, deberíamos buscar una ideología que nos defienda, tanto del enemigo exterior, como del enemigo interior. Y por lo que se ve en el día a día, nuestros intereses estan amenzados por todos lados.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (4 Nov 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Yo creo que son comunistas de los de verdad, a los que cabrean está deriva de la izmierda-progre-woke, con tanto feminismo odia hombres, lgtibismo ridículo y filoislamismo. Los comunistas de verdad son los que la historia nos enseñó en la URSS, la Cuba de Fidel y la China de Mao, una panda de gentes sin alma, y estos del F.O demuestran ser eso y defienden la ortodoxia



Sí, son comunistas de verdad, pero el progrerío sabe tan poco de ideologías a pesar de que no callan con ellas que no son capaces de diferenciar un comunista, un nacionalsocialista, un fascista, un liberal-conservador... Si muchos de estos progres piensan que China es capitalista, imagínate el nivel


----------



## germano89 (4 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1250738
> 
> 
> ellas lo tienen claro. Aqui seguimos haciendo chanzas contra el beta de turno.



+1 son el enemigo interior, no son todas, pero sí la mayoría.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

John Matrix dijo:


> Si supierais el dinero que se tritura dandoselo a estas organizaciones estudiantiles os darían ganas de salir a la calle con una garrafa de gasofa para pegar fuego a todo. El murciano encabronao saco mucha mierda de esto en un directo.




Hasta eso nos han prohibido, llevar una garrafa de gasofa
Ahora los de la DGT te lo impiden, tienes que llevar una garrafa HO MO LO GA DA. Ya no vale una lata de 5 litros metalica de aquellas que habia de aceite de CEPSA. Hace varios años, han puesto a un Hijo de Puta en ese negocio recolkector de dinero llamado (INESCRIBIBLE por miedo a posibles venganzas sociatas y ya Multuato me ha expulsado por exceso del trabajo que les daba). La Guardia Civil de trafico, no es tu amigo, es un recaudador de impuestos por sus santisimos cojonos. no te van a dar un "toque" de aviso, te van a crucificar economicamente(ellos se llevan su con¡misión) y si en la Declaracion de la Renta dicen que no quieres contribuir a algo de los instituido obligatoruiamente, tienes un problema.


----------



## Gus Borden (4 Nov 2022)

Lo que no me queda claro en el hilo es a quién hay que follarse. ¿A la de las florecillas o a la del frente obrero?


----------



## Spengler (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (4 Nov 2022)

spala dijo:


> se admite a trámite,
> se procesa para juicio,
> el juez falla a favor,
> 
> ...



Hoy por la mañana vi una como la que describes, todavía no se me baja.

Era una enana, rubia de bote, chaqueta cuero pero aún así mostrando canalillo, embutida en unos putos leggins marcando pubis y culo... pavonéandose porque sabía que está buena y así le miraban más.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son cuales?




Los troskos son los que son más malos y los estalinistas somos los somos menos malos 


Malos somos todos, tú también lo eres...

Saludos.


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Nov 2022)

PanyRosasEE y CRTorg se diría que es lo que defiende foreros como @xicomalo y por otra parte el FO es lo que defienden foreros como @Komanche O_o es así? Ya sé que ambas formaciones son rojas comunistas progres feministas etc...pero no sé en qué se diferenciarán la verdad.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Nov 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los troskos son los que son más malos y los estalinistas somos los somos menos malos
> 
> 
> Malos somos todos, tú también lo eres...
> ...




Pero digo... los del frente obrero son los troskistas o los estalinistas??? No tengo ni idea de esos grupillos, para ir haciéndome una idea.


----------



## germano89 (4 Nov 2022)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Jajajaj basadísimos los rojipardos
> Todo lo que sea pelea entre colectivistas rojos hijos de puta me nvtre, nada me pone más cachondo que un ROJO reventando a otro ROJO, los comunistas deberíais recuperar la vieja tradición del pioletazo entre vosotros



A mi me gustaba mas cuando se pegarón en mitad del Paseo de la Castellana varias brigadas de tanques de la CNT y del PSOE en 1939. Ya sabes, el enemigo a las puertas y nosotros a nuestras cosas. Como bizancio con los Otomanos. Tiene un aire mucho mas romántico.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Marchando un camión cisterna de NAPALM
> Hay que regar bien esa universidad de rojos por la mañana



No se puede regar por la mañana, no hay ni Dios, el Hijo de puta del Recto o Decano, o su puto padre, el Hijo de la Gran puta de D. Santiago Carrillo, comisario politico y taxista de los Muertos de Paracuellos del Jarama. aparece a la hora de Vermout. ¿No esperarás que su "niños, niñas y niñes" madrugen más?..... El Napalm, ya no sirve, estan demasiado diseminados.


----------



## Pepe la rana (4 Nov 2022)

MELASFO a las dos con FURIA FASCISTA

Y se acabo lo tonteria


----------



## zapatitos (4 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pero digo... los del frente obrero son los troskistas o los estalinistas??? No tengo ni idea de esos grupillos, para ir haciéndome una idea.




Frente Obrero los estalinistas, estos son antiglobalización y anti imperialismo yanqui

Troskos suelen ser todos los demás de la izquierda aunque mezclados en batiburrillo con los socialdemócratas, anarquistas, jipis, herederos del socialismo utópico y yerbajos similares...son proglobalización y le bailan el agua al imperialismo yanqui

Saludos.


----------



## fluffy (4 Nov 2022)

En estos casos lo mejor es no hacer nada y procurar que se hagan el mayor daño posible entre ellos.


----------



## bangkoriano (4 Nov 2022)

Melafo, se tenía que decir y se dijo.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Nov 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Frente Obrero los estalinistas, estos son antiglobalización y anti imperialismo yanqui
> 
> Troskos suelen ser todos los demás de la izquierda aunque mezclados en batiburrillo con los socialdemócratas, anarquistas, jipis, herederos del socialismo utópico y yerbajos similares...son proglobalización y le bailan el agua al imperialismo yanqui
> 
> Saludos.



Un zanx para ti.
Saludos.


----------



## Lumpen (4 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son cuales?



Los troskos los que no se bañan y se inventan géneros.

Los estalinistas son Falangistas confundido.

Más o menos…


----------



## esforzado (4 Nov 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Brutal



para brutal el gráfico de tu firma... mis dies...


----------



## Ele_SD (4 Nov 2022)

y los palmeros plantaflores alli de guardianes, de chuchos falderos cómo no.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Nov 2022)

Rojipardos contra rojimoradas.


----------



## César Borgia (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## cortatijeras (4 Nov 2022)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Frente Judaico Popular vs Frente Popular de Judea.
> 
> Cuando crezcan, trabajen y paguen impuestos se les pasarán muchas tonterías....a menos que consigan enchufarse en algún chiringuito progre, entonces los veremos con cuarenta años hablando de Franco o la autodeterminación sexual del lince ibérico.



Ja, estas van pa funcis mantenidas, trabajar dices...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Nov 2022)

Una pena que no se hayan matado entre ellas


----------



## vurvujo (4 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Pues yo también melafo.

¿Qué pasa ahora que sentir atracción sersual por una chotina es machista?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Nov 2022)

Luego estás rojillas fantasean con que un nazi mazao de 1'90 las empotre. Los aliades los pobres no se comen un mojón, a no ser que sea machito alfa rata Chepuda, pero ahí ya entra el poder.


----------



## Juan Niebla (4 Nov 2022)

hace bien la del frente obrero en darle


----------



## Shudra (4 Nov 2022)

Me espero al onlyfans y al ripeo de @QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (4 Nov 2022)

Al final estas son las que están con 40 años metidas en asociaciones de estudiantes llevándoselo caliente.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Nov 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> Que tiempos en donde los jóvenes iban a la universidad solo a estudiar y aprender.



Lo peor es que ya no se puede estudiar nada de humanidades.... todo está tomado por ideologías destructivas.

¿Qué pensará alguna pueblerina que realmente quiere estudiar "Trabajo Social" o "Psicología" porque le gustaría ayudar a la gente... y va a la universidad y todos sus compañeros son ese tipo de gentuza?.


----------



## John Matrix (4 Nov 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Hasta eso nos han prohibido, llevar una garrafa de gasofa
> Ahora los de la DGT te lo impiden, tienes que llevar una garrafa HO MO LO GA DA. Ya no vale una lata de 5 litros metalica de aquellas que habia de aceite de CEPSA. Hace varios años, han puesto a un Hijo de Puta en ese negocio recolkector de dinero llamado (INESCRIBIBLE por miedo a posibles venganzas sociatas y ya Multuato me ha expulsado por exceso del trabajo que les daba). La Guardia Civil de trafico, no es tu amigo, es un recaudador de impuestos por sus santisimos cojonos. no te van a dar un "toque" de aviso, te van a crucificar economicamente(ellos se llevan su con¡misión) y si en la Declaracion de la Renta dicen que no quieres contribuir a algo de los instituido obligatoruiamente, tienes un problema.



Ni una coma quito.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Nov 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> FO son internacionalistas, no pueden ser nacional socilistas. Al menos eso tengo entendido.
> 
> Esa niñata revolucionaria que no ha visto una pala en su vida, viene a hablar sobre la clase obrera. A esta gente es a la que hay que purgar, vividores de pagas que nos lastran creando problemas de la nada como el problema trans, o la violencia "vicaria"... problemas que generan ellos para vivir de dinero publico y legitimar el sistema.
> Los currelas, deberíamos buscar una ideología que nos defienda, tanto del enemigo exterior, como del enemigo interior. Y por lo que se ve en el día a día, nuestros intereses estan amenzados por todos lados.



Si en el frente obrero ese está el Roberto Vaquero que el youtube me recomienda, pues no, ese está en contra de inmigrantes, agenta 2030 y globalización.


----------



## El Pionero (4 Nov 2022)

Siguen como en la guerra civil en el bando republicano. Matándose entre ellos.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (4 Nov 2022)

por lo que veo ha sido esta 



contra esta


----------



## zirick (4 Nov 2022)

A nadie le importa.
Si se autodestruyen tampoco.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Huele a fake que tira para atrás. Montaje seguro.



Joooder que olfato tan privilegiado, a mí me huelen a aprendizas de putas de la extrema siniestra todavia sin destetar..... Cuestion de percepciones y orientaciones de futuro.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> por lo que veo ha sido esta
> 
> 
> 
> contra esta



Vaya corte de pelo, se parece mucho a las tortilleroterroristas de la Región Vascuenze.


----------



## La biografia (4 Nov 2022)

Huele a montaje.


----------



## Madrid (4 Nov 2022)

Que puto asco da la Complutense

Han pasado 15 años desde mis andanzas por allí , la facultad de Humanidades sigue siendo el mismo pozo infecto de vagos e inútiles que abrazan el comunismo como si ellos supieran como funciona el mundo.

Son feos, enclenques, greñudos, granudos, adiposos y muy muy hostiables. Pasan los años, las generaciones y es como si el tiempo se hubiera parado en esas malditas facultades, esos ropajes de cerdo absoluto, esas litronas de Mahou baboseadas , a parte son unos tiesos de cojones, que van con lo justito.

Si ya nos vamos a Somosaguas, aquello ya es el acabose absoluto, Pazuzu decide coger la carpeta e ir a tomar apuntes teniendo de profesor a Monedero, es increíble que un lugar tan privilegiado este tan machacado por la decadencia y la purria roja.


----------



## jvega (4 Nov 2022)

Ahora las tias van a la guerra y los tíos llevan el pelo rosa y dilataciones por todo el cuerpo y manchas de aceite


----------



## Klapaucius (4 Nov 2022)

melasfo

cuando maduren (si lo hacen) recordarán con vergüenza ajena la comedura de tarro ideológica que les metieron


----------



## rondo (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Son comunistas pero de verdad,no como tú que eres un mugriento de mierda y este criminal que tienes como Avatar te llevaría a Siberia, submormal


----------



## rondo (4 Nov 2022)

Y se llama contracorriente,cuando son putitas del sistema


----------



## rondo (4 Nov 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Patético arrancar carteles.
> Si no le gustan esos carteles que ponga ella otros carteles a su lado.



Si fueran de vox los carteles aplaudirias,hipocrita


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Nov 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Tu amiga socialista ha dicho que son comunistas estalinistas a ver si os aclaráis



Esas putillas no tiene ni idea de lo que son ó fueron sus madres(posiblemente afiliadas a la Seccion Femenina de la hermana de Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera, (Mujeres de VERDAD) con ovarios de gran tamaño y formadoras del gran tesoro de España, sufridoras en silencio, indomitas, con la fuerza de su trabajo en casa criando a su descendencia que era el futuro de su ancianidad. Ellas dicen que son unas modeLnas, quieren llegar a ser la nuevas Pasionarias, como la que perdió la guerra por haber contaminado de sífilis y purgaciones a más de la mitad del ejército Rojo olvidandosen de sus sagradas MADRES. Hay momentos de separacion entre sus abuelas y lo que ahora ellas representan: la decadencia y la vagancia, Qué Dios las pille confesadas-


----------



## Don Pelayo (4 Nov 2022)

En vez de estar preparando tartas y por tanto haciendo felices a niños y hombres, sacudiéndose por mierda de ideologías comunistas. EMPONDERAMIENTO llaman a esta BASURA MENTAL


----------



## vividor (4 Nov 2022)

Lo que me han contado camaradas referente a éste incidente es lo siguiente:
La juventud del PML (RC), que no el FO, ha querido organizar una ponencia sobre SOCIALISMO donde se iba a hablar de la figura de Stalin en el campus de SOMOSAGUAS. Pues bien, TODOS LOS TROTSKOS han presionado para que dicha ponencia no se llevara a cabo y lo han conseguido a base de intimidar y amenazar. No sin antes arrancar todos los carteles de dicha ponencia como hacen siempre con los carteles de nuestros camaradas, del PML(RC) y del FO.

Pues bien, viendo el percal camaradas tanto del PML(RC) como del FO, en respuesta a la reacción de los Trotskos, han estado arrancando los carteles de otra ponencia que han contraprogramado la escoria Trotska, LA CUAL ERA CON ENTRADA DE PAGO . Y a partir de ésto los acontecimientos se han precipitado. Antes del famoso video "victimista" de la "troskada", la famosa "agresión", nuestros camaradas han sido zarandeados por una manada de "valientes" donde han querido agredir a varias compañeras. Pero eso no lo han puesto.

Y esto es lo que ha pasado.


----------



## Culozilla (4 Nov 2022)

A mí me la pela bastante, pero si tengo que estar al lado de alguien, sin duda voy con los del Frente Obrero. Actualmente son los ÚNICOS que se enfrentan a los Woke y los travestis. 

Roberto Vaquero está muy alejado de mí ideológicamente, pero es un tío culto y con las ideas claras.


----------



## John Smmith (4 Nov 2022)

vividor dijo:


> Lo que me han contado camaradas referente a éste incidente es lo siguiente:
> La juventud del PML (RC), que no el FO, ha querido organizar una ponencia sobre SOCIALISMO donde se iba a hablar de la figura de Stalin en el campus de SOMOSAGUAS. Pues bien, TODOS LOS TROTSKOS han presionado para que dicha ponencia no se llevara a cabo y lo han conseguido a base de intimidar y amenazar. No sin antes arrancar todos los carteles de dicha ponencia como hacen siempre con los carteles de nuestros camaradas, del PML(RC) y del FO.
> 
> Pues bien, viendo el percal camaradas tanto del PML(RC) como del FO, en respuesta a la reacción de los Trotskos, han estado arrancando los carteles de otra ponencia que han contraprogramado la escoria Trotska, LA CUAL ERA CON ENTRADA DE PAGO . Y a partir de ésto los acontecimientos se han precipitado. Antes del famoso video "victimista" de la "troskada", la famosa "agresión", nuestros camaradas han sido zarandeados por una manada de "valientes" donde han querido agredir a varias compañeras. Pero eso no lo han puesto.
> ...



  

Estudiante de Sociologia en la Complutense y con el flequillo cortado de hachazo. Rojaza inútil a la que habrá que montarle un chiringuito para darle de comer. Menuda mierda sale de ese antro. El mismo ojete que nos cagó al chepas.
Lo bueno de los rojos es que cuando juntas a cuatro acaban matándose entre ellos. Es tal su superioridad moral y su estulticia que no se soportan ni ellos mismos. Si no acaban matándose, acaban amargados.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (4 Nov 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Estudiante de Sociologia en la Complutense y con el flequillo cortado de hachazo. Rojaza a la que habrá que montarle un chiringuito para darle de comer. Menuda mierda sale de ese antro. El mismo ojete que nos cagó al chepas.
> Lo bueno de los rojos es que cuando juntas a cuatro acaban matándose entre ellos. Es tal su superioridad moral y su estulticia que no se soportan ni ellos mismos. Si no acaban matándose, acaban amargados.



Brootal


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (4 Nov 2022)

Pero cuando estudian estos gilipollas?


----------



## astroman (4 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿pero FO esta dentro de algun partido?
> 
> 
> nada que perdonar hombre, lo que pasa que el hilo esta muy nutrido ya, a ver si @xicomalo nos hace un esquema de las distintas corrientes de la izquierda para poder entenderlo todo mejor



le tengo en el ignore mi estomago no da para mas,pero bueno,seguramente uno de estos dos seres de luz que se baten en duelo a golpe de iphone, llegara a ministra o a presidenta de este pais de locos


----------



## Trotamo (4 Nov 2022)

Menudo nivel en la universidad española, eh…!
Esta estará entre las 100 mejores del mundo.
Por cierto, el mejor comunista, el comunista muerto.


----------



## blatet (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Es decir, de izquierdas.
Rojos totalitarios.


----------



## 0IGRES (4 Nov 2022)

La que llora no es roja es hippie jajaja se olvidaron ella y sus amigos de la clase obrera


----------



## Patronio (4 Nov 2022)

_Cuando un izquierdoso dice eso de no van a pasar o no pasarán, que les gusta mucho decirlo, normalmente acaban arrasados y los contrarios, quienes quieran que sean en cada ocasión, pasan._


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera saliendo en ONLYFANS
> ...



La veo de ministra, mejoraria bastante el panorama actual.


----------



## LuisZarzal (4 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix entre ellas, porque han visto muchas pelis y series de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera saliendo en ONLYFANS
> ...



Pero qué lío tiene la tipa esta en la cabeza!!!!

Que estudies sociología y luego a ver si pillas un trabajo y a pagar impuestos. 

Joder, niñatos.


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Les decís nazis porque no les podéis llamar fachas.

JAJAJAJAJAJA.


----------



## LuisZarzal (4 Nov 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> _Cuando un izquierdoso dice eso de no van a pasar o no pasarán, que les gusta mucho decirlo, normalmente acaban arrasados y los contrarios, quienes quieran que sean en cada ocasión, pasan._


----------



## maxkuiper (4 Nov 2022)

Como estan las cabezas


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Nov 2022)

Marketing. Podemos y tucán ya están amortizados, ahora le dan cuerda a este siniestro personaje.

@ominae esto cada vez huele más a Pol pot y compañía ¿No te parece?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

A fregar


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (4 Nov 2022)

Pablo Iglesias viendo el video y desenfundando el calipo-mini de crear ministras.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (4 Nov 2022)

Buenas mamellas tienen las cachorras del camarada Vaquero


----------



## Shudra (4 Nov 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Buenas mamellas tienen las cachorras del camarada Vaquero



BROOTAL PEGGING ME HARIA MIENTRAS ME MARTILLEA LA CABEZA CON EL MARTILLO DE LA URSS


----------



## Linterna Pirata (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Nov 2022)

Pocahontas troska vs Culito sexy stalinista. Melasfo a las dos. 

A mí el FO y cualquiera al que le llamen "rojipardo" en principio tiene muchas papeletas para caerme de puta madre, porque el nivel de bilis y ebullición anal que causan en los posmoprogres es inigualable. Ni los "fachas" más prototípicos les producen esos ardores de ojal.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (4 Nov 2022)

ehhh ehhh ehhhhhhh!!

Alguien entendió que dice la niñata?? Están como una puta cabra. No me extraña que los universitarios y universitarias salgan de allí y no les quiera contratar ni su padre.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (4 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Mas bien estalinistas o del palo ese, pero nazis, no son. Roberto Vaquero es bastante pesao y le gusta hablar por los codos, pero es un rojo a la vieja usanza, pero rojo rojo

Los nazis estan en Ucrania y la OTAN, la UE y la progresia de salon pro Agenda 2030 defendiendolos

prosiga


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (4 Nov 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Buenas mamellas tienen las cachorras del camarada Vaquero



Mas tonta que un saco piedras. Eso si, si hay que lefarle la cara se le lefa


----------



## Nekron (4 Nov 2022)

Que empiecen a matarse entre ellos. Cuando estén cansados de darse hostias.... Cuneta otra vez y las chortinas estas volverán a la sección femenina.


----------



## FENlX (4 Nov 2022)

El pizpiretismo de ahora no lo frena ni la falta de higiene ni el peinado a hachazos, pero en unos años va a ser un troll (o trell) con la misma mierda en la cabeza pero mas putrefacta.

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ashe (4 Nov 2022)

Y para esto ha servido el sufragio universal.. las clases bajas saliendo de la pobreza y demás.. cuando mas bien deberían volver a reinstaurar ciertos requisitos para entrar a la universidad.. que bueno viendo quien controla dicha universidad.. lo digo porque parece que muchos se han olvidado lo de ciertos cadaveres en la morgue.. por poner un ejemplo que no único.. que no es mas que el inevitable destino al limpiar la meritocracia a poner a los partidarios del pensamiento X en este caso progre

¿no estaba ahi el hijo del criminal de santiago carrillo como director? por falta de ejemplos no será..


----------



## Gotthard (5 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Los del Frente Obrero son lo que tu deberias de ser en vez de un mugresista sorosiano.

Mas lucha de clases y menos cancelaciones culturales.

Les veo mucho mas coherentes que toda la patulea de wokes y otros subnormales que dicen que son de _hizquierda_.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (5 Nov 2022)

Estoy escuchando otra vez lo de una clase obrera cada vez más diversa y feminizada y es que se me subleva la bilirrubina.

Clase obrera feminizada a lo que estamos llegando ya con esta gentuza parasitaria que no han dado un palo al agua en su puta vida...

Saludos.


----------



## Coviban (5 Nov 2022)

Spengler dijo:


>



En el flequillo de vasca veo una clara confluencia entre los dos tipos de rojos.


----------



## Tales90 (5 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con esa técnica de defensa personal de pocos machistas se van a defender.
> 
> Las chavalitas a las que instruyo Karate al menos saben perfectamente que hay que mantener la distancia: O dentro o fuera, y si estás dentro es para dar un golpe decisivo y salir.
> 
> Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.



Tio eres un puto crack, idolo total. Desde que te conozco y leo tus hilos, siempre miro en la taza del water antes de cagar no me hubieran puesto una bomba, al entrar a casa hago uns revisión de todas las habitaciones no hubiera entrado un asesino y este escondido esperando que baje la guardia para asesinarme, por la calle en vez de caminar suelo ir corriendo y cabeceando hacia atras para observar que nadie me sigue, y evitando zonas con posibles nidos de francotiradores, siempre miro la parte de atras del coche al entrar. Estoy pensando hacerme una chaqueta casera metiendo hojas de keblar por detras y por delante para protegerme de tajos y determiandor ataques. Un saludo hermano.


----------



## mirym94 (5 Nov 2022)

Vaya vaya y luego los conservadores son los no tolerantes jaja


----------



## Gothaus (5 Nov 2022)

Entre "sociología" y "les estudiantes" dejé de escuchar.


----------



## remerus (5 Nov 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es cerrar esa mierda de universidad y que se vayan por ahí a tomar por el culo esos estudiantes de mierda.


----------



## Sistémico (5 Nov 2022)

Y éstas gilipolleces de institutos se ven en entornos universitarios. Pensad ahora, en el desgraciao betilla carapadre que pillen por banda, después de zorrear con johnny pollatatuada y moha. La muerte en vida.


----------



## El Gran Cid (5 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con esa técnica de defensa personal de pocos machistas se van a defender.
> 
> Las chavalitas a las que instruyo Karate al menos saben perfectamente que hay que mantener la distancia: O dentro o fuera, y si estás dentro es para dar un golpe decisivo y salir.
> 
> Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.



¿Pero el karate sirve para algo? ¿De verdad una mujer se cree que aprendiendo karate va a hacer algo a un hombre de complexión normal o fuerte?


----------



## Sistémico (5 Nov 2022)

El karate les da una falsa sensación de seguridad. Al igual que usar gas pimienta sin experiencia en su uso. Muchos boletos para acabar mal. Los consejos son los habituales: no vayas sola, vigila horarios y zonas de tránsito. En caso de necesidad, coge un taxi o llama a tus padres/novio.


----------



## GITANOMOR0 (5 Nov 2022)

vividor dijo:


> Lo que me han contado camaradas referente a éste incidente es lo siguiente:
> La juventud del PML (RC), que no el FO, ha querido organizar una ponencia sobre SOCIALISMO donde se iba a hablar de la figura de Stalin en el campus de SOMOSAGUAS. Pues bien, TODOS LOS TROTSKOS han presionado para que dicha ponencia no se llevara a cabo y lo han conseguido a base de intimidar y amenazar. No sin antes arrancar todos los carteles de dicha ponencia como hacen siempre con los carteles de nuestros camaradas, del PML(RC) y del FO.
> 
> Pues bien, viendo el percal camaradas tanto del PML(RC) como del FO, en respuesta a la reacción de los Trotskos, han estado arrancando los carteles de otra ponencia que han contraprogramado la escoria Trotska, LA CUAL ERA CON ENTRADA DE PAGO . Y a partir de ésto los acontecimientos se han precipitado. Antes del famoso video "victimista" de la "troskada", la famosa "agresión", nuestros camaradas han sido zarandeados por una manada de "valientes" donde han querido agredir a varias compañeras. Pero eso no lo han puesto.
> ...



Sectarismo de enfermos por ambos lados, el comunismo siempre acaba con el tiro en la nuca y la delación masiva.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Nov 2022)

La Complutense, el museo de los horrores.


----------



## Komanche O_o (5 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> PanyRosasEE y CRTorg se diría que es lo que defiende foreros como @xicomalo y por otra parte el FO es lo que defienden foreros como @Komanche O_o es así? Ya sé que ambas formaciones son rojas comunistas progres feministas etc...pero no sé en qué se diferenciarán la verdad.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pues que Frente Obrero lucha contra los desahucios,, la precariedad, la explotación capitalista... y UP está en un ministerio hablando de niñes y del color rosa .


----------



## Javiser (5 Nov 2022)

Esas mierdas pasan por politizar la universidad y permitir cartelitos políticos y encima extremistas


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (5 Nov 2022)

La complutense es un zoo, yo la detonaria.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (5 Nov 2022)

A mi me gustaria saber en que piensan los padres cuando pagan a sus larvas estudios de mierda en la Complutense, exactamente que van a aprender.

Uno va a la universidad a aprender un oficio, algo con futuro, estudiar una ideología fracasada como es la escrita por el Juden y Vago Karl Marx no te aporta absolutamente nada, fue un fracaso y es una ideología para hombres del desierto, los propios judios etnicos ya intentaron probar el socialismo y les fue mal, los shekels sobraban en Judea y al final tuvieron que decir que nada, que eso no funciona ni para ellos.

La pelea entre marxistas ortodoxos (PML) y post-marxistas (Monguers Progretas) poco importa, es toda una ideologia destinada al fracaso y que no te va a ayudar a mejorar tu estatus social.

La propiedad privada es 100% necesaria, ninguna ideologia que vaya contra la propiedad privada va a triunfar a la larga, un Estado puede intervenir algunos sectores de la economía de forma permanente o temporal, pero debe respetar la propiedad privada y esa propiedad incluye la de los medios de produccion, te guste o no.

El sistema de Paquito es el mejor equilibrio que ha existido y entre la ideologia roja marxista al unico que puedo salvar en Europa es a Tito, ya que al permitir cierta propiedad privada y competencia no sufrio de los problemas caracteristicos del Gremlin y paises que hicieron caso a los ruskis.

En Asia no me meto, pero en el socialismo vietnamita tampoco se parece en nada al del Gremlin y demas paises commies, alli hay propiedad privada y medios de produccion privados.


----------



## skan (5 Nov 2022)

¿Qué ideología tienen unas y otras?
Si quieren hacer algo útil por la sociedad que hagan lucha en el barro.


----------



## skan (5 Nov 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> A mi me gustaria saber en que piensan los padres cuando pagan a sus larvas estudios de mierda en la Complutense, exactamente que van a aprender.
> 
> Uno va a la universidad a aprender un oficio, algo con futuro, estudiar una ideología fracasada como es la escrita por el Juden y Vago Karl Marx no te aporta absolutamente nada, fue un fracaso y es una ideología para hombres del desierto, los propios judios etnicos ya intentaron probar el socialismo y les fue mal, los shekels sobraban en Judea y al final tuvieron que decir que nada, que eso no funciona ni para ellos.
> 
> ...



Habrá padres que son de extrema izquierda, otros que no se enteran de nada, y otros que quieren que su hijo vaya a dónde sea.


----------



## skan (5 Nov 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> por lo que veo ha sido esta
> 
> 
> 
> contra esta



Melafo al zorrón ese.
Aunque tendrá ladillas y verrugas vaginales del tamaño de una coliflor.


----------



## germano89 (5 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Si en el frente obrero ese está el Roberto Vaquero que el youtube me recomienda, pues no, ese está en contra de inmigrantes, agenta 2030 y globalización.



Yo siempre he llegado a pensar en la unión de esas ideologías comunistas ortodoxas con el nacional socialismo ( de manera utópica) creo que el mundo ha cambiado y los viejos enemigos de 1941 no son los mismos de ahora. Pero daría para un debate muy interesante. 

A roberto Vaquero le he oído y me gusta lo que dice, pero no existe la clase obrera en un país del S.XXI, ahora se vuelve a llevar el tema de las razas, no veo a los menas debatiendo sobre qué es un obrero en el S.XXI, pero sí les veo hablando en "jalufo" para unirse y robarle al chavalito jóven y blanquito. Eso es lo que se ve en nuestras calles.


----------



## Hellsing (5 Nov 2022)

Es como ver dos cucarachas en una cocina peleándose por un trozo de mierda. No sé ni con cuál voy esta vez.


----------



## CaboPalomeque (5 Nov 2022)

Mucho feminismo = Cero feminidad.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con esa técnica de defensa personal de pocos machistas se van a defender.
> 
> *Las chavalitas a las que instruyo Karate *al menos saben perfectamente que hay que mantener la distancia: O dentro o fuera, y si estás dentro es para dar un golpe decisivo y salir.
> 
> Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.



Te va a acabar devorando el personaje.  , ¿ahora te has hecho profesor de karate? ¿Tienes el título de entrenador nacional?


----------



## XRL (5 Nov 2022)

yo no estoy a favor de ninguna pero lo que sobra son las agresiones físicas porque no estés de acuerdo con alguien

eso se arregla hablando-debatiendo y si no lo dejas estar,pero las agresiones físicas tienen que ser castigadas severamente


----------



## Popuespe (5 Nov 2022)

Hostia, lo que me he reído.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Nov 2022)

Como he escrito en otras ocasiones, "la Complutense es un prostíbulo".


----------



## Albion (5 Nov 2022)

Escuchar la expresión clase obrera saliendo de los labios de estas niñatas produce una extraña mezcla entre la risa y la compasión.


----------



## esforzado (5 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> lo que sobra son las agresiones físicas porque no estés de acuerdo con alguien
> 
> eso se arregla hablando-debatiendo y si no lo dejas estar,pero las agresiones físicas tienen que ser castigadas severamente



no estoy de acuerdo... una agresión se contesta con defensa, sin importar si alguna de las dos es física o no...

lo importante es quién agrede, no si el que se defiende tiene que usar la fuerza...

si alguien coge mi bocadillo, y yo no puedo emplear la violencia física para defender mi propiedad e impedírselo, lo que estamos haciendo es dar alas a los ladrones de bocadillos... porque la agresión no empezó cuando yo me levanté y le metí dos hostias, empezó cuando el ladrón echó mano a algo que no era suyo...

no hay posibilidad de hablar/debatir, porque nadie salvo yo tiene derecho a hablar sobre mi bocadillo ni legitimidad para debatir nada sobre él... lo único que queda es impedir su agresión inicial de tomar la propiedad de otro con toda la fuerza necesaria...

si alguien debe ser castigado severamente es el que perdió la legitimidad primero, no el que dio dos hostias para defenderse (que no sé, ni me importa, si es el caso de esas dos gallinas)...

debatir es el mecanismo para dirimir un conflicto cuando ambas partes tienen intereses legítimos pero antagonistas... no cuando alguien está invadiendo lo que es de otro y pretende "debatir sobre su invasión"...


----------



## AEM (5 Nov 2022)

basura roja
habrá que hacer limpieza de nuevo


----------



## Fiallo (5 Nov 2022)

estalinistas vs troskas queer.


----------



## Bimb0 (5 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Importante el EH EH EEEEEEEH.
> 
> Sin ello es como ver una peli en Ruso del interior sin subtitular.



Jajajjjaajja


----------



## jvega (5 Nov 2022)

A mi la del culito respingong mencanten ostiapilotes


----------



## John Connor (5 Nov 2022)

François dijo:


> Menudas pajas mentales llevan tanto las unas como las otras.



Coño si no tienes problemas, pues te los tienes que inventar! Que si el frente obrero sin haber pisado una obra, salvo, como mucho, la reforma del baño pagada por papi, la otra que si las rosas y el pan o nosequé, viviendo a mesa puesta... Tener depredadores naturales es facha!


----------



## Belter (5 Nov 2022)

Eeeh, eeeehh


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (5 Nov 2022)

Pedorro dijo:


> Rojos totalitarios contra otros rojos totalitarios.
> 
> Hoy ya no ceno.



"Rojo totalitario" es una redundancia.
Todos son así.


----------



## fachacine (5 Nov 2022)

En España no hay ningún estercolero que supere a la Complutense.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Nov 2022)

Soviéticos y nazis nunca dudaron en llevarse a las mil maravillas, se repartían países, compartían tecnología, se vendían información... Son tal para cual a la hora de conseguir objetivos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (5 Nov 2022)

"Frente obrero" y no han trabajado en su puta vida.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 Nov 2022)

MELASFO


----------



## INE (5 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> LOLAZO



Voy con los estanilistas a muerte, es que no hay color.


----------



## alexforum (5 Nov 2022)

Faltaba el barro


----------



## mateww (5 Nov 2022)

Niñatos que juegan a rojos vs fachas, se creerán muy clase obrera, pero no han cotizado un día en su vida entre todas, seguramente el objetivo del vídeo es hacerse fama para opositar a parasito de chiringuito


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Con esa técnica de defensa personal de pocos machistas se van a defender.
> 
> Las chavalitas a las que instruyo Karate al menos saben perfectamente que hay que mantener la distancia: O dentro o fuera, y si estás dentro es para dar un golpe decisivo y salir.
> 
> Nunca, nunca, nunca te pones a jugar a los empujones de pecho en una situación de agresión. Ni a gritar eeeeeeeeh. Boca cerrada y lengua dentro.



Y alguna vez han llegado a usarlo en una situación real?


----------



## Tales90 (5 Nov 2022)

Ahhh pues claro.


----------



## Ibn Sina (5 Nov 2022)

Esta acaba de vicepresenta del gobierno, como Pablo Iglesias, otro que terminó a tortas, más bien recibiéndolas, por andar quitando carteles.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## John Connor (5 Nov 2022)

Acabas de descubrir América amigo. A este tipo de gente ya la tenemos dentro de las instituciones. Mírate foticos de los de Pudrimos de cuando eran jovenunos y saca conclusiones.


----------



## John Connor (5 Nov 2022)

mateww dijo:


> Niñatos que juegan a rojos vs fachas, se creerán muy clase obrera, pero no han cotizado un día en su vida entre todas, seguramente el objetivo del vídeo es hacerse fama para opositar a parasito de chiringuito



Joder, acabo de ver a uno de esos en el Congreso!


----------



## Scardanelli (5 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Pues eso, rojos totalitarios.


----------



## Xculo (5 Nov 2022)

Les estudiantes... 
Que pitó sida da todo. Estas son carne de potemos


----------



## Adelaido (5 Nov 2022)

Me hago pajas con el feminismo, sojaboyismo y pelopollismo de la gen z.
Mi generación es grandiosa, al menos más que esos rancios, conservadores, migtaos y covidianos boomers


----------



## Pedorro (5 Nov 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> "Rojo totalitario" es una redundancia.
> Todos son así.



Sí, lo tengo claro y veo que tú también. Pero aunque sea redundante, es bueno dejarlo claro para los despistados.


----------



## Gorrino (5 Nov 2022)

Menudo pozo de mierda la universidad. Si quieres estudiar de verdad la distancia o las privadas a distancia.


----------



## Gorrino (5 Nov 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Frente Obrero= Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero
> 
> Pan y Rosas= Partido Comunista



No es Nacional Socialista Frente Obrero. Si lo fuese me hubiese afiliado desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Gorrino (5 Nov 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Buena mierda estamos creando para el día de mañana.



El día de mañana la universidad será islámica y todo será muy serio y muy formal.


----------



## Gorrino (5 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> LOLAZO



"Facultad de Sociología". Una panda de vagos e inútiles a los que les tenemos que pagar los españoles 4 años de juergas y pajas mentales.


----------



## Marvelita (5 Nov 2022)

Lo que yo veo: la pequeña apoyada por sus amiguitos rapados para crecerse mas. Yendo sola no se atreveria a nada.
La alta, tonta por quedarse ahi y dejar que le acorralen. A mi me paso una vez, una y no mas; aforunadamente no me paso nada grave, pero si por un casual alguno de los de aquella noche se me pone por delante ya pueden estar sus amiguitos cerca, porque la lesion que les dejare sera de por vida y pagare agustamente defender mi integridad fisica.

Si no hubieran estado los amigos putosrapadosdeizquierda (que la misma mierda son que los de derecha) la pequeña no habria hecho nada; esa gente esta en esas movidas porque ni son lobos, ni leones; son hienas en el mejor de los casos, buitres en el peor, carroñeros que se aprovechan del caido y el debil en grupo; a solas se salvan dos o tres que sobresalen del resto.

Por otro lado, mal sitio para liarse a hostias el borde de una escalera y una barandilla. Si son tios con seguridad uno cae de cabeza.

El problema de esta gente es que no encuentran respuesta violenta. Les han echado del campus al frito de fuera fuera, cuando les tenian que haber echado con una lluvia de piedras.

Esta gentuza deberia ver y saberse de memoria AMERICAN HISTORY X; para que vean a que estan jugando. Estan a tiempo.

 

La verdad que los comentarios de otras mujeres son de traca... es que la izquierda es la hidra.

Teorias del siglo XIX vigentes en el Siglo XXI... y ojo, que esta gente es universitaria, no son los obreros tontos de novecento ni nada pr el estilo.


----------



## macchiato (5 Nov 2022)

se pasan todo el puto dia con el teléfono en la mano y no son capaces de grabar 30 segundos de vidrios dando cierta estabilidad. Me cago en su Puta madre.


----------



## romeoalfa (5 Nov 2022)

guerra entre rojos de mierda buscando su chiringuito, en esa maldita universidad se empieza a gestar toda la destrucción de España


----------



## Marvelita (5 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



fascistas de izquierda...

estos grupos no creen en la democracia, ergo son totalitarios, ergo reaccionarios.

Los extremos se tocan como en la cinta de moebius


----------



## Marvelita (5 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Antes se peleaban entre tribus urbanas de moda.
> 
> punkis VS jevis
> 
> ...



punkis y jeavis no se han peleado nunca; en los 80 era bastante dificil diferenciarlos y hasta escuchaban la misma musica... o sea, no pocos jevis escuchaban, por ejemplo, soziedad alcholica, y no pocos punkis escuchaban leño o a rosendo.


----------



## yorick (5 Nov 2022)

son pioletazos sanos.

Que no falte el "eh...hehh...ehhhh" tan castizo


----------



## Marvelita (5 Nov 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


>



esos comentarios son la polla... jajaj


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Todos los que no son de los vuestros son Nazis


----------



## xicomalo (5 Nov 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Todos los que no son de los vuestros son Nazis



estos SI


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Nov 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> punkis y jeavis no se han peleado nunca; en los 80 era bastante dificil diferenciarlos y hasta escuchaban la misma musica... o sea, no pocos jevis escuchaban, por ejemplo, soziedad alcholica, y no pocos punkis escuchaban leño o a rosendo.



Si he visto peleas y piques absurdos entre punkis y jevis,

por supuesto que la mayoría no se pelearían,

al igual que ahora no se pelean de manera generalizada los anarkistas VS comunistas,
y mira que se dieron estopa en la guerra civil,

por eso los comparo con tribus urbanas de la chorrada que esté de moda en el momento.

No deja de ser eso.

*Lo de las terf y las pro-trans en el feminismo las misma idiotez


----------



## Marvelita (5 Nov 2022)

realmente lo que hacen esos chavalitos y la chavalita del culo prieto puede ser constituivo de delito de odio.

por cierto, dicen que "los agredidos" ponen estas cosas tb


----------



## Walter Eucken (5 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> estos SI



No, son estalinistas coherentes.


----------



## jardinerovago (5 Nov 2022)

FO MANDA betazos burbumoris. A llorar y biliar.


----------



## NCB (5 Nov 2022)

Cómo mola ver a jevas pegándose jijiji


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (5 Nov 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Teorias del siglo XIX vigentes en el Siglo XXI... y ojo, que esta gente es universitaria, no son los obreros tontos de novecento ni nada pr el estilo.



Ser universitario en 2022 de algo que no sea una carrera técnica es sinónimo de tener síndrome de down. Por eso caen tan fácilmente en estas gilipolleces de izmierdas.


----------



## Petruska (5 Nov 2022)

qué ensalada de ideas lleva la tal Natalia en su hueca cabeza, la que le ha pegado será igual, , que si estalinismo, que si frente obrero revolucionarios, que si no pasarán...."No van a pasar" dice ella jajajaja

Parece que están jugando a la Señorita Pepys Revolusionaria versión 1917....es todo tan patético y de risa


----------



## kickflip (5 Nov 2022)

Un amigo de artes subió una foto sobre unas alumnas de la universidad (serían sus compañeras) con una pancarta en la que ponía una especie de normas de convivencia, punto por punto era una mierda, yo no sé si la pollada de hacer carteles es una asignatura que tienen o yo que sé, pero parecen gilipollas todes, la universidad ahora es para emborracharse la mitad del año y la otra mitad estudiar, gastar el dinero de los papis y vivir a todo trapo, hasta los veintilargos


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (5 Nov 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> "Frente obrero" y no han trabajado en su puta vida.



Y menos de obreros


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (5 Nov 2022)

Esta clase de hechos LAMANTAPLAS suceden en ausencia de un varón hetero fascista blanco que les dé con la polla en la frente a las dos y las ponga a fregar el suelo.


----------



## fanta de pescao (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (5 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix, porque han visto muchas pelis de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera en ONLYFANS
> ...




No son rojas, son perraflautas y circuncisionistas, excrementos del NWO. Los rojos y los fachas ya no existen, eso es cosa del pasado, la división ahora es entre patriotas y excrementos del NWO.


----------



## flanagan (5 Nov 2022)

Alucino, en cualquier sitio minimamente serio una movida de estas sería motivo de expediente de expulsión del centro a ambas implicadas. A agredirse o pegarse a la puta calle. 

Parece la facultad de periolistos de la mal llamada Complutense de Madrid. ¿Que hace al respecto el rectorado, vicerrectorado y dirección del centro?


----------



## Alberto Liberto (5 Nov 2022)

A mí los del FO me simpatisan, puestos a arruinar y esclavizar un país al menos que esté libre de yentusiya.


----------



## ecoñomixta (5 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> el eeehhh ehhhh más que para parar la pelea, parece que busca incitar a hacer APUESTAS



Tal cuál es el "hagan juego, señores!" del crupier tras girar la ruleta


----------



## Botones Sacarino (5 Nov 2022)

Depresión de la Plaga dijo:


> Ser universitario en 2022 de algo que no sea una carrera técnica es sinónimo de tener síndrome de down. Por eso caen tan fácilmente en estas gilipolleces de izmierdas.




Estudiar una carrera técnica que no sea informática sino tienes un enchufe que te asegure un trabajo Ad Hoc al terminar también es de downies integrales.

A veces me paso por la universidad donde estudíe yo y aquello es un erial, entre el despoblamiento generalizado (ya apenas hay gente en la franja de edad 18-25 años) y que los pocos que hay pasan de carreras porque saben que no sirven de nada aquello se ha vaciado.


----------



## Educo Gratis (5 Nov 2022)

1- La tía tiene una verborrea inaguantable, parece discípula de Irena Montera y la asesora de imagen alguien de la CUP. Se nota que quiere vivir parasitando el resto de su vida.

2- Se queja de que le arrancan los carteles, pero eso es exactamente lo que hacen ellos y mucho más... no dejan entrar a dar charlas a nadie que no sea como ellos, boicotean actos políticos en todo el territorio, y señalan públicamente a gente para hacerles la vida imposible. Lo de arrancar carteles es una minúcia comparado con sus métodos rojos.

3- Me alegro mucho de que coma su propia medicina.

4- A fregar.


----------



## eufor (5 Nov 2022)

Que todavía esté el planeta lleno de subnormales empedernidos con una ideología que lleva 100 años demostrando que es una porquería que no funciona ni nunca funcionará?


----------



## MarloStanfield (5 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> En que puto estercolero ha convertido guarremos la Complutense.



la computense y especialmente la facultad de sociología/políticas era así MUCHO antes de que podemos existiera.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix, porque han visto muchas pelis de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera en ONLYFANS
> ...



Les Lavan el coco porque no hay materia dentro, están LOBOTOMIZADAS desde la más tierna infancia.


----------



## Gatito Malo (5 Nov 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Un combate Netflix, porque han visto muchas pelis de tías pegapatadas machorras
> 
> 
> Y luego una de las contrincantes, que parece medio chinita, es una MALVA cuando lo explica, contorneando la cabeza como si estuviera en ONLYFANS
> ...



@eL PERRO 

Y por eso el carlismo (y Franco) eran follacuras, porque aunque haya mucha hipocresia de ser un cabron y luego rezarle al niñito Jesús POR LO MENOS hay UN MINIMO de decencia y de valores buenos en la sociedad.

Y no 2 ROJAS comunistas (porque las 2 son comunistas) con pintas horrorosas peleandose por gilipolleces que a nadie le importan fuera de este antro complutensil.


Estas 2 rojas podrian ahora llamarse MARIA y TERESA, haberse criado con un muñeco del Niño Jesus, y haber ido a un colegio catolico, ahora serian cagacorrales de Vox y Ayuso con el mismo IQ, pero por lo menos no serían comunistas analfabetas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Nov 2022)

*MENOS CHACHARA Y MAS TRABAJAR *
*
QUE OS VIENE EL TOPE DE GAS ESTE MES

*
*A TRABAJAR MUERTOS DE HAMBRE *








¿Qué cojones es esto? Factura de la luz


No sé a qué cojones responde este cargo, ¿sabéis algo? De forma resumida, porque no creo que leer la ley vaya a solucionarme mucho. ¿Es algo recurrente? O sea, ¿me lo cobrarán en todas las facturas? O es algo de un día. Estoy muy cabreado




www.burbuja.info







Bimb0 dijo:


> No sé a qué cojones responde este cargo, ¿sabéis algo? De forma resumida, porque no creo que leer la ley vaya a solucionarme mucho.
> 
> ¿Es algo recurrente? O sea, ¿me lo cobrarán en todas las facturas? O es algo de un día.
> Estoy muy cabreado


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Nov 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> @eL PERRO
> 
> Y por eso el carlismo (y Franco) eran follacuras, porque aunque haya mucha hipocresia de ser un cabron y luego rezarle al niñito Jesús POR LO MENOS hay UN MINIMO de decencia y de valores buenos en la sociedad.



Para enseñar rectitud moral no hace falta follar curas. Simplemente tener claros cuales son los valores que quieres enseñar e imponer en una sociedad y aplicarlos. Es un grandisimo y gravisimo error lo que se hace en este pais de mimetizar moral con iglesia, del mismo modo que siglos atras se mimetizaba politica con iglesia


----------



## Calahan (5 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo es que en Esade no había FO
> 
> Había pijos, muy pijos e hijos de amigos del rey que acababan en la cárcel
> 
> Lo más rojo que había era Borrell dando clase y la hija del comisario Álvarez (el del gal)



Otra chusma.


----------



## Calahan (5 Nov 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Habria que cerrar esos nidos de rojos que son las facultades de letras, el que quiera aprender filosofia o cualquier carrera de pinta y colorea que se lea un libro, el dinero publico hay que invertirlo en ingenierias que hagan que este pais deje de ser de funcionarios y camareros.



No lo hacen porque son criaderos de políticos del sistema.
Ahí se fichan muchos infiltrados.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Nov 2022)

vaya puta mierda de universidad que tiene que ser la complutense
da grima solo con ver el video, en persona tiene que ser loleante ver a tanto mutante junto


----------



## serie de netflix (5 Nov 2022)

¡Que bien me ha quedado la pelicula de netflix!


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Nov 2022)

sapatosdegamusaasul dijo:


> La Natalia esta parece más tonta que un botije



Un botijo, no es consciente de las Leyes fisicas para hacer el agua más fresca, pero el agua es fresca la que sale de ellos.
Estas gilipollas/es/os como presuntos seres sintientes, deberian darsen cuenta de que están haciendo el gilipollas sin saber como lo hacen. Ya han degenerado en botijos, cantaros y búcaros.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Nov 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> Marchando un camión cisterna de NAPALM
> Hay que regar bien esa universidad de rojos por la mañana



Mejor fumigarlos al mediodia, hora del vermout, porque ya estarán casi todos, por la mañana, todavia no se han levantado, Todavia es de noche para ellos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Lo llevan en su sangre. Los últimos meses de la guerra civil fue una subguerra civil entre rojos por las calles de Madrid.



Y antes también.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son cuales?



Todos son todos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Nov 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> MELASFO a las dos con FURIA FASCISTA
> 
> Y se acabo lo tonteria



Lo de esa furia Fascista, ¿es metereles por su sagrado coño el yugo y las flechas? si es así, yo tambien me apunto a eso.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Nov 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> A mi me gustaria saber en que piensan los padres cuando pagan a sus larvas estudios de mierda en la Complutense, exactamente que van a aprender.
> 
> Uno va a la universidad a aprender un oficio, algo con futuro, estudiar una ideología fracasada como es la escrita por el Juden y Vago Karl Marx no te aporta absolutamente nada, fue un fracaso y es una ideología para hombres del desierto, los propios judios etnicos ya intentaron probar el socialismo y les fue mal, los shekels sobraban en Judea y al final tuvieron que decir que nada, que eso no funciona ni para ellos.
> 
> ...



Uno va a la universidad a aprender un oficio 

Negativo de NO, Para aprender un oficio, se iba a la Escuela de Artes y Oficios, luego le cambiaron el nombre cuando El Caudillo se murió en la cama. Después creo que le llamban Universidades Laborales.


----------



## Donnie (5 Nov 2022)

¿me la fo?

LES ESTUDIANTES.


----------



## Sabinisimo (5 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> En que puto estercolero ha convertido guarremos la Complutense.



Ya lo era antes de ellos


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Nov 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Hoy en día sólo mojan en ellos los 4 Chads de siempre, las que no tienen acceso a los machos alfa* se hacen la tijereta entre sí.*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Nov 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Una viogen es lo que te iba a caer con una de esas brujas.



Seguro que ya estan hartas de hacer trios de todas clases.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Nov 2022)

Pero al menos salen todos bien follados. Lo peor es salir con un titulo bajo el brazo para acabar en el paro teniendo todavia el virgo.


----------



## DarkNight (5 Nov 2022)

Merecen un buen homenaje


----------



## mberon (5 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien tiene el Twitter, o Instagram, etc. , de la pequeña? 

Grazie.


----------



## Can Cervecero (5 Nov 2022)

JAJAJAJÁ


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (5 Nov 2022)

Es lo que ha conseguido el feminismo, que haya más tensión en las facultades universitarias que en un campo de fútbol de Tercera Regional.

Luego, te bajan la nota en Selectividad si no piensas como ellos ni piensas en usar la violencia. La izquierda está creando facultades piratas.

Estamos enseñando a que las mujeres crean que están en libertad cuando se desahogan.


----------



## Fiallo (6 Nov 2022)

@Komanche O_o vs @xicomalo


----------



## Fiallo (6 Nov 2022)

El principal problema de las universidades españolas no es el presupuesto, *es la materia prima de bajo CI.*

*@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha *


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> @Komanche O_o vs @xicomalo



✌✌


----------



## Fiallo (6 Nov 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> esos comentarios son la polla... jajaj



El pancho de @xicomalo hasta con avatar de Stalin y apoyando a gente muy parecida al FO en Hispanoamérica.


----------



## Fiallo (6 Nov 2022)

la izquierda de @xicomalo esta totalmente domada por el Occidente Atlantista. Los mejores ingenieros sociales de la OTAN han infiltrado progresismo woke en la izquierda podemita antimilitaristas, ecologista y pacifista volviéndola inofensiva.


----------



## Fiallo (6 Nov 2022)

la izquierda de @xicomalo esta totalmente domada por el Occidente Atlantista. Los mejores ingenieros sociales de la OTAN han infiltrado progresismo woke en la izquierda podemita antimilitaristas, ecologista y pacifista volviéndola inofensiva.


----------



## Fiallo (6 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿pero FO esta dentro de algun partido?
> 
> 
> nada que perdonar hombre, lo que pasa que el hilo esta muy nutrido ya, a ver si @xicomalo nos hace un esquema de las distintas corrientes de la izquierda para poder entenderlo todo mejor



Pero si @xicomalo apoya a la izquierda Bolivia y Perú que es simil de FO.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Nov 2022)

Rojos y sus rojadas

Y 2 mujeres que no tebdran descendencia


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (6 Nov 2022)

NO ES LA EDAD, CABALLERO, ES EL ESTILO


----------



## DarkNight (6 Nov 2022)

mberon dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el Twitter, o Instagram, etc. , de la pequeña?
> 
> Grazie.



la pequeña no sé cómo se llama, la chinita se llama Natalia, el apellido no sé


----------



## lefebre (6 Nov 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> los del FO son NAZIS



Los únicos obreros de toda esta historia en cualquier caso.


----------



## lefebre (6 Nov 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> El Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero es FASCISTA.



nacional socialistas obreros y comunistas... Entre izquierdas anda la cosa.


----------



## Calahan (6 Nov 2022)

Pedorro dijo:


> Al menos hay que admitir que la pequeñaja de la coleta tiene un buen culo



Y pechotes.
Voy con la blanca.
Le mestiza fuera.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (6 Nov 2022)

El estilo como etica y conducta politica, hombre

estilo, moral de combate, etica politica, era muy comun en todos los credos totalitarios de entreguerras, comunistas o fascistas


----------



## GITANOMOR0 (6 Nov 2022)

Vaya parece que la agredida es de esas que piensa que para criticar a Putin hay que denunciar previamente una supuesta agresión o provocación de la OTAN que nadie sabe en qué ha consistido pero de la que todos estos rojos tibios hablan. Poco diferencia muestran con los rojipardos del Frente Mamporrero. Ojalá se maten entre ellos, recojan los restos y los tiren a Valdemingomez.



Putas niñatas analfabetas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Nov 2022)

Es que todo el mundo sabe que se liga mucho mas en las carreras de letras.


----------



## Adelaido (7 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Para enseñar rectitud moral no hace falta follar curas. Simplemente tener claros cuales son los valores que quieres enseñar e imponer en una sociedad y aplicarlos. Es un grandisimo y gravisimo error lo que se hace en este pais de mimetizar moral con iglesia, del mismo modo que siglos atras se mimetizaba politica con iglesia



A tí lo que te gustan son las grandes pollas de mañaco alfota con lefa ultrapreñadora.


----------



## eufor (12 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que todo el mundo sabe que se liga mucho mas en las carreras de letras.



SI por 4 polvos mal tirados durante la carrera alguien esta dispuesto a que el resto de sus días además de no ser nada más que otro parásito más a sueldo del estado, sus opciones de follar se reducen a ser feminista y acudir a todas y cada de sus concentraciones de ligoteo además de alcanzar la excelencia planchando bragas, las letras son lo suyo....como lo fueron para la tropa de podemos


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Nov 2022)

eufor dijo:


> SI por 4 polvos mal tirados durante la carrera alguien esta dispuesto a que el resto de sus días además de no ser nada más que otro parásito más a sueldo del estado, sus opciones de follar se reducen a ser feminista y acudir a todas y cada de sus concentraciones de ligoteo además de alcanzar la excelencia planchando bragas, las letras son lo suyo....como lo fueron para la tropa de podemos



Tambien hay muchos tios que se meten a estudiar ingenierias pensando que asi van a follar mas.


----------



## Pabloom (12 Nov 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


>




Uy uy uuuyyy... De lo que nos vamos enterando del tal Monedero ¿Alguien puede confirmar lo que insinúa esta muchacha?


----------



## ivanito (4 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ahora que la niñata troska y vendeobreras parásita del sistema lo diga llorando y a lo mejor la hacemos más casito....
> 
> 
> En todas esas chorradas se están gastando los 20,000 millones del Plan Estratégico de Igualdad mientras la precariedad laboral de la clase trabajadora día a día sigue aumentando sin cesar mientras nos bombardean con problemas artificiales como el machismo, transfobia y alertas antifascistas que en este pais solo existen en sus cerebritos de pajaritos. Y me parece bien que haya gente como el Frente Obrero que esté contra todo ese despilfarro en chorradas mientras el mundo se sigue escapando frente a la clase obrera.
> ...




Yo entiendo el enfado de las comunistas, pues por culpa del feminazi transmaricabollerismo multicultural se ha ido al traste con la lucha de clases, que aunque esté trasnochada, por lo menos se fundamenta en algo real.
Y es que el mayor enemigo de la izmierda, es la nueva izmierda.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Yo entiendo el enfado de las comunistas, pues por culpa del feminazi transmaricabollerismo multicultural se ha ido al traste con la lucha de clases, que aunque esté trasnochada, por lo menos se fundamenta en algo real.
> Y es que el mayor enemigo de la izmierda, es la nueva izmierda.




Al contrario que la lucha de clases está más viva que nunca.

Lo que sucede es que antes había muchas divisiones y eso creaba aún más conflictos y complejidades (por ejemplo la clase media, media-baja, media-alta etc etc... que solo eran proletarios muy creciditos porque parecía que les iba mejor que a los demás proletarios)

Ahora en cambio todo es muchísimo más sencillo porque ya solo existen dos clases bien diferenciadas, los de arriba (ellos) y los de abajo (todos los demás)

El único problema es que la inmensa mayoría de los que están abajo jamás se enterarán de que solo son eso...los de abajo.

Saludos.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Dic 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> Que tiempos en donde los jóvenes iban a la universidad solo a estudiar y aprender.



Esos tiempos jamás existieron.








In taberna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


>



"Facistas".

Nivelón universitario.


----------

